# Job in Australia



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello All,

I am back to the forum after a long gap..was quite busy in my first job haunting in the Oz land. Sadly I have to say that even after 2 months of extensive job searching I am not able to secure one so far.. 

Telling about myself I have 6 years of Java/J2EE/.NET expertise from one of the most reputed MNCs in India. Have knowledge of many J2EE/.NET frameworks,tools & technologies. So overall, I guess I have a very decent resume at hand.

So far I have applied in nearly 150 positions but have hardly got call from just 3,4 agents/companies and have made it to interview with just one. Many of the agents here post a position in SEEK repeatedly asking for the same job profile. But no matter how many times you apply you will always get the response that "at this occurrence you have not been shortlisted". How could it be possible that they are not able to fill a single position even after so many times of repeated job ad posting. I feel that they do so just for CV haunting and to increase there candidates database.

On inuring with my friends and acquaintances here , I have come to know that I am not alone. There are 2 more friends of mine over here who have been searching for an IT job for the last 3,4 months now. Many of the agents here seem to look for a candidate with only local experience or an Australian citizen which we immigrants(PR holders) don't have off course.

I am not writing this to discourage anyone but to just give a heads-up to those planning to immigrate to Ozland in the near future. Don't get misguided seeing the job openings in SEEK , because all that glitters are not gold. 

Anyway, all the best to those who are planning to immigrate to Oz. If you personally ask my advice, I would suggest not to make any plans to immigrate to Oz at least now. IT job market over here is not in a good condition now, this might get a bit better after Christmas (that is what I have come to know after talking with few agents). So make a conscious decision before making your big move and plan for the worse. If you have decided to move anyway now, keep sufficient time buffer for your job search.

Cheers,
Ujwol


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

A thread in LinkedIn which discusses just this ..

http://www.linkedin.com/groupItem?v...ack=.nmp_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1.gmp_41910


----------



## msarkar_expat (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi

Can you please share your contact details so that I can get in touch with you to get some idea. I am also from the same background and looking for a job.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

From Jan mid the market will be good. Yes all the jobs that are posted in Seek with be only for One company through different agents. And even dont apply to all those positions which reflect same job description. As 2 agents might call you and fwd the CV to the same company twice and that will get rejected if company understand you posted twice for the same job through 2 agents. So be careful.

You can get in touch with one agent who specialises in your domain and can post through them. 






ujwols said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am back to the forum after a long gap..was quite busy in my first job haunting in the Oz land. Sadly I have to say that even after 2 months of extensive job searching I am not able to secure one so far..
> 
> ...


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

SGAus said:


> From Jan mid the market will be good. Yes all the jobs that are posted in Seek with be only for One company through different agents. And even dont apply to all those positions which reflect same job description. As 2 agents might call you and fwd the CV to the same company twice and that will get rejected if company understand you posted twice for the same job through 2 agents. So be careful.
> 
> You can get in touch with one agent who specialises in your domain and can post through them.


Hi all

I am also into java. Do anyone have info on which agent specializes in java jobs?


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Not sure for Java...I know few domain specific recruitment agencies likeSAP, banking, utilities etc.



chsridevi said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am also into java. Do anyone have info on which agent specializes in java jobs?


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

SGAus said:


> Not sure for Java...I know few domain specific recruitment agencies likeSAP, banking, utilities etc.


Thanks, Do you know any agents for insurance domain?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am in Brisbane for more than 6 months now, after January 15 market is considered good till end of may. June, July and august are slow. September to November is good but mostly are contract jobs because they want to close everything before x.mas

For local experience, i don't think that's true, candidates are hired on need bases, if they need a person immediately, they will not wait for other candidates because they have to complete the project on time. settling in culture is very important. some companies hire people from other cultures and they don't feel comfortable working in teams.

I got my job from seek, so i would prefer seek and linked-in is important too, you will see some jobs even not get advertised on seek.

Once i was in discussion with a recruiter, he said first we scan our database for candidates and contact them if they are available, because they are the people we have interviewed them face to face or we have positioned them in different companies and we have some feedback on them.
after that we post on linked-in and then on seek.

as per my observation, some companies hire directly(i got hired directly), means they don't hire recruiter, they post on seek and interview people. this is quickest procedure but not too many companies follow this. 
Most of the companies hire different recruiters and each recruiter send 3 to 4 resumes. then company selects some of them and recruiter arranges interview, this process can take more than a month.

*some tips:*

follow recruiters on linked-in, some times they advertise jobs on their status update.

If you have applied directly to a company then don't send ur CV through recruiter. always ask recruiter What is the client name where are you going to send my CV?

Arrange both pdf and word versions of CV.

try to remove extra things from CV, most relevant degree is enough, i recommend max 4 pages CV. must include a summary on the top because reader will focus on ur summary if he get confused or unable to understand ur skill, he will not read further.

Include only relevant and most recent projects, i have 3 only.

In interviews they don't ask technical questions(m not sure on this because i have only 2 interview so far), they asked about projects , client requirement and how did u deliver and what problem did u face and how did u solve them and ur role in that project. what u think is excellent in that project.

mostly are services based companies, so going to sites, meeting the client is important.some ask for own transport and license too, going to other cities for work is quite common, they might ask for this.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> I am in Brisbane for more than 6 months now, after January 15 market is considered good till end of may. June, July and august are slow. September to November is good but mostly are contract jobs because they want to close everything before x.mas
> 
> For local experience, i don't think that's true, candidates are hired on need bases, if they need a person immediately, they will not wait for other candidates because they have to complete the project on time. settling in culture is very important. some companies hire people from other cultures and they don't feel comfortable working in teams.
> 
> ...


thanks for the wonderful post shafaqat309. This really helps!!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> I am in Brisbane for more than 6 months now, after January 15 market is considered good till end of may. June, July and august are slow. September to November is good but mostly are contract jobs because they want to close everything before x.mas
> 
> For local experience, i don't think that's true, candidates are hired on need bases, if they need a person immediately, they will not wait for other candidates because they have to complete the project on time. settling in culture is very important. some companies hire people from other cultures and they don't feel comfortable working in teams.
> 
> ...


Thanks for those tips, did you find your job after landing in Aus or from offshore. Can you please suggest some recruiters in banking domain...you can PM me, thanks!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for this shafaqat!


shafaqat309 said:


> I am in Brisbane for more than 6 months now, after January 15 market is considered good till end of may. June, July and august are slow. September to November is good but mostly are contract jobs because they want to close everything before x.mas
> 
> For local experience, i don't think that's true, candidates are hired on need bases, if they need a person immediately, they will not wait for other candidates because they have to complete the project on time. settling in culture is very important. some companies hire people from other cultures and they don't feel comfortable working in teams.
> 
> ...


----------



## sydney1975 (Oct 8, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> I am in Brisbane for more than 6 months now, after January 15 market is considered good till end of may. June, July and august are slow. September to November is good but mostly are contract jobs because they want to close everything before x.mas
> 
> For local experience, i don't think that's true, candidates are hired on need bases, if they need a person immediately, they will not wait for other candidates because they have to complete the project on time. settling in culture is very important. some companies hire people from other cultures and they don't feel comfortable working in teams.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience. How long did it take for you to get the job? I still have not been granted the visa yet. I just applied for 190 visa on the 1st Oct 
2012. From what you have mentioned it looks like people should visit Australia only after Jan 15 isn't it?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aanchalk said:


> Thanks for those tips, did you find your job after landing in Aus or from offshore. Can you please suggest some recruiters in banking domain...you can PM me, thanks!


i started applying for jobs before coming Australia and mostly got rejected, recruiters wanted me to come face to face for further discussion, when i reached Australia i informed all of them and scheduled some interviews. I would suggest once you get PR and book your flight then start applying for job, this way recruiter will get to know that u have rights to work in Australia and they can schedule interview on ur arrival.


The way i found recruiters is quite simple:
1 - search in linked-in and send contact request.
2 - job advertised on seek, get the contact person name from the job detail, search in the linked-in and you will find the contact, send friend request and add to ur network.
3 - more recruiters in ur contact will increase the chance of job.
4 - Recruiters are the first step to enter into the market. not all recruiters post jobs on their post but its worth checking their posts daily.
5 - You can also search companies in linked-in, some companies update their vacancies on linked-in posts.
6 - grow your network, friends and contacts can increase the chance of job


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

sydney1975 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. How long did it take for you to get the job? I still have not been granted the visa yet. I just applied for 190 visa on the 1st Oct
> 2012. From what you have mentioned it looks like people should visit Australia only after Jan 15 isn't it?


I got job in first week, first interview.
yes i would highly recommend, once should be here right after 15 jan.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> i started applying for jobs before coming Australia and mostly got rejected, recruiters wanted me to come face to face for further discussion, when i reached Australia i informed all of them and scheduled some interviews. I would suggest once you get PR and book your flight then start applying for job, this way recruiter will get to know that u have rights to work in Australia and they can schedule interview on ur arrival.
> 
> 
> The way i found recruiters is quite simple:
> ...


Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## ramin11 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Java*

there is always high demand for VB, C# and Java. i'm sure you will find a good job soon


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Recruiters will ask how much you expect per hour for contract role and how much per month for permanent role, if you have no idea simply say i have no idea and want to discuss it with you.
Recruiter will guide you how much you should ask depending on ur profile and exp.

Companies usually ask for latest tools and technologies, so if u have worked with these technologies that would be helpful for you.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Remove your references from from the CV and save some space, once you satisfy the interviewer in technical interview and they are willing to continue with you, they will ask you to provide contact detail of 2 references.


----------



## dewdale (Oct 9, 2012)

SGAus said:


> Not sure for Java...I know few domain specific recruitment agencies likeSAP, banking, utilities etc.


i'm from SAP technical background. Could you please suggest some recruiter details?


----------



## indiaimagine (Aug 20, 2012)

*IT jobs in Aus*

Hi ujwols,

Please let us know if you have job got now. Also please advice how is the job market now.

thanks


----------



## indiaimagine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi shafaqat309,

Thanks for detailed response. 

Could you please suggest , how is the job market in Aus now.I am planning to make a move but want to be sure about right time

thanks


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Guys, I too wanted to know how are the jobs for SAS or SAP Business Intelligence or even Excel related jobs.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Market is slow at this time, last year this time it was pretty good, financial year is 1 big factor and election in September could be another factor for govt jobs.

Next year January should be fine.


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

really good information, i am from java background with 8 years exp. so planning to be there by jan 2014.

thank you all for information. it really helps.


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Guys... I came across a website ( http://hireitpeople.com/resume-database ). This has good amount of resumes of various candidates are placed and the formats are pretty good and highlighted on specific skills the candidate has.. Try out one of the format for you and i'm sure this will really help you in getting your first income companion ( i mean JOB ) in Australia. 

Rgds, Anil.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rgolekar (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Shafaqat,
I am a front end developer working with HTML5, CSS3, Javascript Jquery mobile and other mobile frameworks. I have 5 years of experience in this field. Can you please tell me how is the Australian job market for my profile? And what would be the salary range for the same?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rgolekar said:


> Hi Shafaqat,
> I am a front end developer working with HTML5, CSS3, Javascript Jquery mobile and other mobile frameworks. I have 5 years of experience in this field. Can you please tell me how is the Australian job market for my profile? And what would be the salary range for the same?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Market is bit slow these days, may be due to elections, web developers are good in demand but depends where you live, in Brisbane 60 to 70k a year would be good but I am not a web develop so cant give you exact idea. have a look here, you will get a basic idea.


----------



## aussiemozz (Jul 10, 2013)

shafaqat309 said:


> Market is bit slow these days, may be due to elections, web developers are good in demand but depends where you live, in Brisbane 60 to 70k a year would be good but I am not a web develop so cant give you exact idea. have a look here, you will get a basic idea.


shafaqat can you please share what is your profile ?
Congratulations on getting job in 1st week. From what I read here, that seems to be an achievement


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aussiemozz said:


> shafaqat can you please share what is your profile ?
> Congratulations on getting job in 1st week. From what I read here, that seems to be an achievement


I am working as SharePoint developer and consultant here, around 7 years experience.


----------



## imblogger (Apr 20, 2010)

Agree with above response, the Market is slow and number of jobs is very less.
Sydney have slightly higher number of jobs.

Web developer range from 65-90 K Depend on Experience. 
Do you have any experience in YII Framework ?


----------



## abhishek_hbtown (Jul 24, 2013)

*IT Job in Australia*

Hello,

I am thinking to go for Australia PR VISA, before I do that wanted to check how is IT job market in Australia. Any feedback will be really helpful. I am having 8.5 years experience in Oracle PL SQL development. How easy is to get job in Australia if I have PR ?


----------



## abhishek_hbtown (Jul 24, 2013)

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

You will immediately get a Job once you land in Australia, everyone is waiting for PL/SQL Developer name Abhishek, Australia is heaven, it guarantees everything to you.

Please take a break! and check out recruitment websites for job market! All countries have ups and downs!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

abhishek_hbtown said:


> Any help will be appreciated


have a look at seek.com.au and search for your skill set and figure out number of jobs in different cities.


----------



## alexmar11 (Jul 5, 2013)

I think IT job here in Australia is good. It has competitive payment but it depends on your experience.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

abhishek_hbtown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking to go for Australia PR VISA, before I do that wanted to check how is IT job market in Australia. Any feedback will be really helpful. I am having 8.5 years experience in Oracle PL SQL development. How easy is to get job in Australia if I have PR ?


best way to know the details of job opening, local experience required, salary etc is to check on professional groups on LinkedIn. You will have more clarity on ground realities
Australian IT Industry | LinkedIn


----------



## abhishek_hbtown (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks guys...


----------



## abhishek_hbtown (Jul 24, 2013)

nuked said:


> You will immediately get a Job once you land in Australia, everyone is waiting for PL/SQL Developer name Abhishek, Australia is heaven, it guarantees everything to you.
> 
> Please take a break! and check out recruitment websites for job market! All countries have ups and downs!


I hope you understand simple english, I have "ASKED" about the availability of IT jobs rather stating "its easier to get a job in Aus". I think you have grown older and should take a break.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

nuked said:


> You will immediately get a Job once you land in Australia, everyone is waiting for PL/SQL Developer name Abhishek, Australia is heaven, it guarantees everything to you.
> 
> Please take a break! and check out recruitment websites for job market! All countries have ups and downs!


That was totally uncalled for...He hasnt forced you to post your comment..Get your frustration out somewhere else..


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Accept my apologies! Lot of people fuming over no jobs, or be prepared for worst, Yes we are prepared for worst which is why we took the decision of migrating to a whole new land.

Please disregard my post, could not be more shameful.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

abhishek_hbtown said:


> I hope you understand simple english, I have "ASKED" about the availability of IT jobs rather stating "its easier to get a job in Aus". I think you have grown older and should take a break.


Jobs are available. Maybe you will not get one but others do.


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

abhishek_hbtown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking to go for Australia PR VISA, before I do that wanted to check how is IT job market in Australia. Any feedback will be really helpful. I am having 8.5 years experience in Oracle PL SQL development. How easy is to get job in Australia if I have PR ?


You have a quite common skill. It might be hard to get job instantly with this skill. If you have a skill which is in demand at the time when you arrive in Australia, then you can easily get a job within days.. otherwise it can take up to many months to find a job, unless you are compromising very much on salary and/or location.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

xuberant said:


> You have a quite common skill. It might be hard to get job instantly with this skill. If you have a skill which is in demand at the time when you arrive in Australia, then you can easily get a job within days.. otherwise it can take up to many months to find a job, unless you are compromising very much on salary and/or location.


Now this what i want. Even in IT there is a shortage of Skill in some domain. Do you have any idea about these domains.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

abhishek_hbtown said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking to go for Australia PR VISA, before I do that wanted to check how is IT job market in Australia. Any feedback will be really helpful. I am having 8.5 years experience in Oracle PL SQL development. How easy is to get job in Australia if I have PR ?


Dear Abhishek,

Now a days, no where in world , it's that easy to get a job.
Anyways, for IT jobs in OZ.........Sydney, Melbourne are good as far as 
my knowledge.

Unless, you develop your professional network in your field of work,
Try hard......it's not easy to get a job........If some one says they got a job just like that
as soon as they landed in OZ ......that's a crap......sorry to say this.....but hope you got my point.

Cheers


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

escaflowne said:


> Now this what i want. Even in IT there is a shortage of Skill in some domain. Do you have any idea about these domains.


I havent come across any such information or list that can provide this detail, if you come across do share.

regards


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

nuked said:


> I havent come across any such information or list that can provide this detail, if you come across do share.
> 
> regards


As far as i know Agile methodology is in demand.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

alexmar11 said:


> I think IT job here in Australia is good. It has competitive payment but it depends on your experience.


How about jobs for system admin?

Thanks
Tarun


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

xuberant said:


> You have a quite common skill. It might be hard to get job instantly with this skill. If you have a skill which is in demand at the time when you arrive in Australia, then you can easily get a job within days.. otherwise it can take up to many months to find a job, unless you are compromising very much on salary and/or location.


Guys any idea on c/c++ job market?


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

escaflowne said:


> Now this what i want. Even in IT there is a shortage of Skill in some domain. Do you have any idea about these domains.


Seek.com.au is a very good medium to find this information. You can check IT jobs that are currently available in abundance here. Core programming jobs like that of Java, PL/SQL development, C++ don't have long term prospects here in Australia as these jobs are mostly outsourced.


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

I am a .net developer with 6+ years of experience..
Planning to land Ozzies by end of August to start my new phase of life ..


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

santhoser said:


> I am a .net developer with 6+ years of experience..
> Planning to land Ozzies by end of August to start my new phase of life ..


Good Luck!


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

As a first time traveller with PR, am entitled for a 10Kg extra.
Anyone know did malaysia airlines is providing this ?

I contacted Malaysia Airlines, They told me for first time travellers with a PR visa, they 
have an offer fare of 32,000 INR with 10kgs extra where as for others its 26,000 INR.

I really don't understand how they say a ticket which charges 6,000 INR extra as an offer price.

Anyone got the free 10 kg luggage allowance in Malaysia Airlines ?


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

srikar said:


> Guys any idea on c/c++ job market?


Hi Srikar
I am an C++/Linux professional with an experience of 9+ years in development.
Last month I traveled to sydney for about a month to see the job prospectus .

first of all I would say finding a job is not an easy task at all, in fact i applied for around 50 + job advertised on seek and haven't got a call even for one.

so I started calling consultants and the reply was same from almost all of them
"if we shortlist then we will call you" and other times.. "do u have Local experience" if not then they will not proceed further.

OZ is filled with IT engineers and i believe there are many many applicants for each job posted.
I tried thru reference for some companies.. but nothing worked.

in 30 days...i had nothing to do but for waiting for call.

guys!! please make an informed decisions before quitting you current job.
all is not rosy as we normally think.

lastly...sydney is the most expensive city in the world.., I have been to several places like London and France..but in terms of cost of living...sydney is extremely expensive...

I am not able understand why immigraion dept of OZ is picturing incorrectly that they need 5K /software developers each year.....

am back in my home country..as of now..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Seeekanth,

I read your reply. When did you come here and for how long. Have you gone back to India ? What's your skill set ?
Did you get some calls from recruiters ?



Sreekanth said:


> Hi Srikar
> I am an C++/Linux professional with an experience of 9+ years in development.
> Last month I traveled to sydney for about a month to see the job prospectus .
> 
> ...


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey Seeekanth,
> 
> I read your reply. When did you come here and for how long. Have you gone back to India ? What's your skill set ?
> Did you get some calls from recruiters ?


Hi sandeep

I am C++ developer in unix / linux with experience in Telecom/travel industry.
no i did not get calls from consultants itself, forget form any company..
I was there only for about 4 weeks starting from july 2nd week.

for any particular skill no. of jobs in seek is not real..multiple agencies adv. for same jobs.

and the biggest hurdle is 'local experience' next comes the domain matching..if they advertised for "trading domain exp in C++" they exactly want that...

And this is just my opinion (based on others exp and forum posts) that, OZ market is over saturated..all the job postings ask for Australian experience which means for people who are already employed there it's a bit easy to move around..for fresh entrants it's really tough...unless one has extremely niche skills..and very lucky. 

I am still confused as to how did DIAC arrive at the figure of 5K developers shortage each year.. I feel it's another money making strategy to keep the immigration department running.... (am sorry if I have offended someone at the same time i have the right to express my opinion)

I understand that 4 weeks stay is too short to come to conclusion but there were no indicators that it will improve...i was expecting at-least 4-5 consultants would call me..but nope..it's didn't happen 

so ..what abt you? were you able to find a job? please share job hunting experience?
cheers..


----------



## bhanu.it2002 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi srikanth,

Your experience really scares me!
I am also some one having close to 7+ years of development experience on Linux kernel and network processors. Iam planning to move to australia in january 2014 as i have commitments till end of this year.

Do you have any idea of job prospects for kernel development engineers in Australia?

Regards,
Bhanu prakash.


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hi srikanth,
> 
> Your experience really scares me!
> I am also some one having close to 7+ years of development experience on Linux kernel and network processors. Iam planning to move to australia in january 2014 as i have commitments till end of this year.
> ...


Hi Bhanu

nope, I have no idea about the skills u mentioned , also don't go by the no.of job postings seen in seek as there are lot of duplicates in it.

sorry, my post was not to discourage anyone, but be prepared.
if possible do not quit your well paying job, but take take a break and have a look at the market for your skills..


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Very usefull information. Any idea on java on java market with 8 years exp.


----------



## v2mura (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

Any idea about system admin(Windows) jobs in Adelaide. I have around 7 yrs exp.

Thanks 
Murtuza


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi sandeep
> 
> I am C++ developer in unix / linux with experience in Telecom/travel industry.
> no i did not get calls from consultants itself, forget form any company..
> ...


Well I just feel like there is not a great shortage, but they always intent to keep IT open as that's the only way they can attract huge crowd from Asia (thereby consistently generating Immigration revenues) ... IT immigration is kind of a surefire money making avenue for any First Nation ...


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Srikar
> I am an C++/Linux professional with an experience of 9+ years in development.
> Last month I traveled to sydney for about a month to see the job prospectus .
> 
> ...



Same here, stayed in Sydney for 3 months and did not get even a single call for C++ in spite of a professionally crafted resume by one of Sydney's best resume writers. Returned back to India and uploaded my resume in naukri and monster, started getting calls within one hour of my upload. Have happily settled back with a safe job in my hometown for now  Of course, I had to lose considerable amount of money because of the whole experience.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Sukhoi, are you an Australian resident?


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

trinkasharma said:


> Sukhoi, are you an Australian resident?


Yes, have a PR, but not in Oz anymore.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Scary!


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

:-(


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Any one know the job market of php/MySQL software developers in Sydney? I have 10 Years of experience in PHP/MYSQL


----------



## Sreekanth (Sep 6, 2012)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Any one know the job market of php/MySQL software developers in Sydney? I have 10 Years of experience in PHP/MYSQL


Hi mate..
It's not about any particular skills..
It's local experience that they ask for.. And nowadays because of offshoring..lot of local professionals are struggling to get a call from consultant..forget about new entrants..

When u apply for P.R, u spend money for Au govt, when u land there u improve local economy by renting a place, using their mobile operator, transportation ,consuming goods etc....

even if 80% of the new P.R holders visit OZ just once and stay there for an avg of 4-5 months ,it's a lot of money rolling for them. 

I think this P.R scheme is just a money making racket ...Immi Dept knows well that there are no IT jobs .

Guys please be cautious and make well informed decision...

I know a couple of friends who quit job here in India and when they couldn't get a job in OZ they started to work as a taxi drivers , in petrol pumps..and now they are searching jobs in india which is also not easy as their IT experience is more than 10 years.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

_irshad2005_ wrote a great post about this topic today, so I thought I'd share. To get a job in Australia you have to get the attention of the recruiters first, which is a bit different from my experience in Europe (where direct applications are common). Unfortunately, they sometimes limit themselves to keyword matching with your CV. If you have no local experience yet and your CV is not in the Australian format your application may never make it to the hiring manager. *Automatic resume screening software* also chucks out all applications that don't quite comply. 

What worked well for us: 
1.) *Applying from overseas* half a year before our move. Most companies don't reply but you should be able to get couple of Skype interviews. Once we landed my partner visited the companies that expressed interest in potentially hiring him and he got a job within the first week. 

2.) *Word of mouth:* I'm working part-time at university (also arranged pre-arrival) but although I'm not looking for a full-time job right now I started getting offers after about 2-3 months. As we eased into our new life in Sydney we got to know more and more people (from university, work colleagues of my partner, other start-ups at the same co-working space etc.). People ask what you do (to be polite ) and after a while you get the first "Oh, did you know that <X> is looking for a .Net developer right now? I could recommend you..." 

3.) We completely side-stepped Seek but looked at the *job ads posted directly on the company websites*. The job ads on Seeks seem to get so much traffic that an individual application easily gets lost in the noise. 

Hope that is helpful for others currently on the job hunt or planning to move soon-ish. Sydney is so expensive that you don't want to be unemployed too long or the living costs will eat up your savings (and confidence). 

Good luck to everyone, 
Monika


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hi srikanth,
> 
> Your experience really scares me!
> I am also some one having close to 7+ years of development experience on Linux kernel and network processors. Iam planning to move to australia in january 2014 as i have commitments till end of this year.
> ...



Quick question, are you from nitk ? If so, pm me your number.....


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I personally believe there are jobs in IT field.. i have been in Sydney for a while as a php developer in early 2013 i had seen there were couple of vacancies at that workplace to be filled .. they were running out of skilled ppl on that time ...


----------



## bhanu.it2002 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello raj,

I sent you a personal message regarding this.

Regards,
Bhanu Prakash.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> I personally believe there are jobs in IT field.. i have been in Sydney for a while as a php developer in early 2013 i had seen there were couple of vacancies at that workplace to be filled .. they were running out of skilled ppl on that time ...


I have received couple of interview calls on my skype numbers and all recruiters and even direct employers called me up. asking me to contact them once I land.

I too am a PHP Developer.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

nuked said:


> I have received couple of interview calls on my skype numbers and all recruiters and even direct employers called me up. asking me to contact them once I land.
> 
> I too am a PHP Developer.


in fact there bit high demand for java/phpruby market


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> in fact there bit high demand for java/phpruby market


Thanks brother. This gives some hope man. Phew.
Are you basing this based on job postings in seek ? A lot of members are saying seek is all bogus right ? 10 duplicate ads for 1 real ad


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, from my experience going through jobs on Seek, Snipey and speaking to few consultants and friends during my stay in Sydney, I would categorize the skills demand into 3 categories: 

1) "High Demand - Low Supply": I would place skills like PHP (with HTML5, CSS, Jquery, etc), Ruby on Rails, Cognos TM1, Microsoft Dynamics, Informatica ETL, Siebel and BAs with Investment Banking/Trading/Insurance experience into this category. My roomie was working on MS Dynamics and he was tired of receiving calls from consultants on a regular basis even though he was on 457 visa.

2) "Moderate Demand - High Supply": Technologies like C# asp.net, java, Oracle related, Automation Testing skills like Selenium, Loadrunner, QTP and Penetration testing in particular have good market. From what I have seen and heard, people in this category do eventually find jobs with some tough competition though.

3) Very Less/No Demand and High Supply: C/C++, COBOL, Pascal, Embedded Systems, Manual Testing. In C++ there are very few openings in areas like Wrap platforms, trading, etc. I unfortunately fall under this category and I strongly advice anyone working on legacy technologies to upgrade themselves to one of the newer skills before entering Oz.

[These are just my general observations and are open for corrections.]

When you are trying to understand the job market in Oz, always speak to someone who is already there working in the same technology as yours and more importantly, it would help if you speak to people with the same skill-sets actually looking for job. I observed that normally people who are already occupied with full-time jobs do not have good idea of the job market outside except for the few positions with-in their company. Of course, those few positions can sometimes be of help to you! So, network well  

The 'Job Market Demand' section in this site might be of interest to job seekers:
Market Measures Australia | A small site that could


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

shafaqat309 said:


> Market is bit slow these days, may be due to elections, web developers are good in demand but depends where you live, in Brisbane 60 to 70k a year would be good but I am not a web develop so cant give you exact idea. have a look here, you will get a basic idea.





Hi shafaqat309

I am working on Java/J2EE and have around 3.5 years experience.

Could you please provide information on below points :

1. How is the current IT job scenario in Australia.
2. Which is the best city to move to for IT people in terms of opportunities, salaries.
3. How to use LinkedIn, Seek.au etc effectively. Please suggest other websites also.
4. How are the job opportunities and salaries as per my experience (3.5 years) and technology (Java/J2EE).
5. Months best for coming to Australia.

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Could you please provide information on below points :

1. How is the current IT job scenario in Australia.
slow
2. Which is the best city to move to for IT people in terms of opportunities, salaries.
Sydney
3. How to use LinkedIn, Seek.au etc effectively. Please suggest other websites also.
Regulary check seek and expand your network with recruiters of your field
4. How are the job opportunities and salaries as per my experience (3.5 years) and technology (Java/J2EE).
Most of the time people start from bottom and then move up to the ladder. no idea on salaries, try to google.
5. Months best for coming to Australia.
after January it was good when i moved but now its slow 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

shafaqat309 said:


> Could you please provide information on below points :
> 
> 1. How is the current IT job scenario in Australia.
> slow
> ...



Dear Shafaqat

Appreciate your such a quick response. :thumb:

I am planning to move in January, hope the market is up after Christmas in the next year.
How about July, I have read somewhere that opportunities are also good in new financial year i.e. July. 


Regarding your answer to point 3, should I start applying for jobs on Seek ?
Or for now add recruiters from Seek on LinkedIn ?

Please suggest how to go about this process.

Also, regarding preparing Australian resume, did you take help from any professional agency ?

Thank you for replying to my queries.

Regards


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

sman07 said:


> Dear Shafaqat
> 
> Appreciate your such a quick response. :thumb:
> 
> ...



Please provide your inputs. It would be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

shafaqat309 said:


> Market is bit slow these days, may be due to elections, web developers are good in demand but depends where you live, in Brisbane 60 to 70k a year would be good but I am not a web develop so cant give you exact idea. have a look here, you will get a basic idea.


Do you think IT Job market will pick up in next February 2014?

Someone told me that due to post election changes, this time job market will pick up in Q2 2014, i.e. in April 2014, instead of Feb. Do you agree with this opinion?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

sman07 said:


> Dear Shafaqat
> 
> Appreciate your such a quick response. :thumb:
> 
> ...


You can start applying on seek but i did not get any positive call. My friend got hired while he was not in Australia.

I did not take any help on CV preparation.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

saydur said:


> Do you think IT Job market will pick up in next February 2014?
> 
> Someone told me that due to post election changes, this time job market will pick up in Q2 2014, i.e. in April 2014, instead of Feb. Do you agree with this opinion?


sorry, I have no idea. let's wait n see.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

saydur said:


> Do you think IT Job market will pick up in next February 2014?
> 
> Someone told me that due to post election changes, this time job market will pick up in Q2 2014, i.e. in April 2014, instead of Feb. Do you agree with this opinion?


Its really difficult to guess. But if you talk about post election scenario, then be aware that Government has announced mass job cuts for next year. Please refer the relevant link below.

Prime Minister Tony Abbott cuts 14,000 government jobs


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

I have been in Australia since April and constantly monitoring the job market. The job market is Good and stable as it is used to be one year back. The only difference is number of people who are searching for job is high. Nowadays recruiters are getting high volume of resumes for single job. As a result its taking lot of time to secure job quickly. 

I have couple of friends who landed on October 15th got job on Nov 10th and one other guy secured in 28 days. Yes, even in the odd time they got the jobs very quickly. So the IT job market neither fallen nor raised. Its constant. It depends on how smart you are searching for the job.

And, regarding the link posted by busiaussie "Prime Minster cuts 14000 jobs". It is related to cut down of 14,273 temporary workers in the public service across Australia in order to reduce the government expenditure. Its no where related only to IT Jobs. (Please go thru the complete article)

If I particularly talk about IT jobs, there are huge openings in .NET and Testing.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I have been in Australia since April and constantly monitoring the job market. The job market is Good and stable as it is used to be one year back. The only difference is number of people who are searching for job is high. Nowadays recruiters are getting high volume of resumes for single job. As a result its taking lot of time to secure job quickly.
> 
> I have couple of friends who landed on October 15th got job on Nov 10th and one other guy secured in 28 days. Yes, even in the odd time they got the jobs very quickly. So the IT job market neither fallen nor raised. Its constant. It depends on how smart you are searching for the job.
> 
> ...


Dear friend, I had read that article very carefully and public service job includes contractual IT project staff also. And IT also includes other technologies than .Net and Testing. Most of the IT projects use contract resources. Also it is clearly mentioning "not to renew any temporary contracts or casual positions". 

Getting a job is a matter of which technology is in demand. I have some friends in Data base tech & financial analyst(Core Banking), who got job offer while they were in home country. That does not make people coming here without job less smart. Its a matter of market requirement.

I agree thatitis obvious that if someone is having job in hand & concluding that market is good and stable. But there may be different story in other technologies in IT-
IBM quietly slashing Australian jobs, moving work offshore - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I have couple of friends who landed on October 15th got job on Nov 10th and one other guy secured in 28 days. Yes, even in the odd time they got the jobs very quickly. So the IT job market neither fallen nor raised. Its constant. It depends on how smart you are searching for the job.


Dear friend, in addition to our discussion, sharing link detailing the Aus job market and its analysis by different professionals. Its always better to consider market trend as for this broad topic of IT.

Immigrating to Australia | LinkedIn 

:humble:


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Sukhoi,
Your post has thrown me more light on what is required for me to gear up before I plan my visit to Oz? 
I do have few questions (cud b silly) on your post--

1) Why was SIEBEL specifically marked in Red? 
2) MS Dynamics in your post refers to CRM stream or any other streams like (NAV, AX etc)..

I am experienced resource both in SIEBEL (3 years), MS Dynamics CRM (2 years). I am not sure how to market my resume i.e into either SIEBEL or MS Dynamics. Can you please share your and roomie number or email id for me to contact? This would be of great help to me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lkorniadi (Sep 17, 2013)

Anybody knows any ERP Ellipse job? Please share. 

Thanks,
Lenny


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

*try and try until you succeed*

I landed in Sydney by first of September..
after a week I started my job hunt., mostly thu seek for the post of a .NET developer.

No local experience was the main issue that I faced while talking with recruiters.
Anyway, I was able to find a job with a start company by the mid of October.

From by perspective :- 
> Job hunting is bit tough here and with no local experience its more hard, but dont loose your confidence, you will get a Job. keep trying ... 
> In seek you can find offers like $60 to $100 ph, or $500 to 800 pd, or even 100k+ pa.
and some googling for average payscale of an IT guy will give you some thing around $85k pa. 
This is just to attract the seekers to them.
As you lack in local experience, its going to be your first job here, so stop dreaming about these salaries now.


----------



## Kumar446 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sukhoi said:


> Well, from my experience going through jobs on Seek, Snipey and speaking to few consultants and friends during my stay in Sydney, I would categorize the skills demand into 3 categories:
> 
> 1) "High Demand - Low Supply": I would place skills like PHP (with HTML5, CSS, Jquery, etc), Ruby on Rails, Cognos TM1, Microsoft Dynamics, Informatica ETL, Siebel and BAs with Investment Banking/Trading/Insurance experience into this category. My roomie was working on MS Dynamics and he was tired of receiving calls from consultants on a regular basis even though he was on 457 visa.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

What is the job Market for SAS & SAS BI,Do you see any positive openings,can you please let me know your inputs.

Thanks,
Kumar


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

abmanjuonline said:


> Hi Sukhoi,
> Your post has thrown me more light on what is required for me to gear up before I plan my visit to Oz?
> I do have few questions (cud b silly) on your post--
> 
> ...


You have to market your resume based on requirement. Remember, you can't get a job with a single resume here... Resume needs to be tweaked for every single job you are applying. Key words on the ads MUST be sitting in your resume in some place... It's all about CTRL+F here... don't expect job consultants to interpret your resume... it will never happen 

CRM - MS Dynamics definitely looks good now.. and to other point, seek is fake with 10 ads to 1 job.. It's the same way how it works in India or elsewhere... one job ad posted by various consultants...


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> _irshad2005_ wrote a great post about this topic today, so I thought I'd share. To get a job in Australia you have to get the attention of the recruiters first, which is a bit different from my experience in Europe (where direct applications are common). Unfortunately, they sometimes limit themselves to keyword matching with your CV. If you have no local experience yet and your CV is not in the Australian format your application may never make it to the hiring manager. *Automatic resume screening software* also chucks out all applications that don't quite comply.
> 
> ...


Thank you Monika for a such a wonderful piece of advise.


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

*IT People who migrated already: jobs?*

Hi,

I am from the IT field. I am still waiting for my visa, and intending to migrate at the right time. However, there are may groups in LinkedIn for example who talk about the very bad situation of IT jobs in Australia. And this situation is not new, but maybe since a few years.

In this forum we mostly see comments & discussions from people applying or waiting for finalization, or about to migrate, etc.... But what we need is real exact information from people who migrated and started (or still waiting for) a job. These mostly disappear and don't continue posting.

So, the question is: *Is the IT job market really bad in Australia?*


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey bluesand,

As far as posting on the forum by the people who get jobs goes, it becomes really difficult to continue to do so on a regular basis. However there are a lot of members who still keep posting, though not so often, and remain active. 

Would you mind sharing which time according to you seems the right time for migration?

Talking about the actual situation of jobs in Australia it is tough at the moment. Market has not been good due to elections and some other reasons. It actually distils down to the fact that what skills a person possess and how good is he/she in marketing itself. If the skills are niche according to Australian market it'll be easy to land into a job.

As a yardstick, consider 3-6 months as the time required to land into a job. 

Best of luck ! 




bluesand4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from the IT field. I am still waiting for my visa, and intending to migrate at the right time. However, there are may groups in LinkedIn for example who talk about the very bad situation of IT jobs in Australia. And this situation is not new, but maybe since a few years.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Sandeep1a1,


sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey bluesand,
> Would you mind sharing which time according to you seems the right time for migration?


I am talking about the amount of jobs offered in Australia in one year. I hear about months good for jobs, but I think when a company has a need, it will publish a vacancy. It will not wait till the elections end or till March as they usually say in the forum.


sandeep1a1 said:


> It actually distils down to the fact that what skills a person possess and how good is he/she in marketing itself. If the skills are niche according to Australian market it'll be easy to land into a job.


It is true that the easiness of finding a job depends on the skills, but when a company will receive 150 applications for one vacancy, then it means it will be really difficult to get a job, regardless of how good you are.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 2.) *Word of mouth:* I'm working part-time at university (also arranged pre-arrival) but although I'm not looking for a full-time job right now I started getting offers after about 2-3 months. As we eased into our new life in Sydney we got to know more and more people (from university, work colleagues of my partner, other start-ups at the same co-working space etc.). People ask what you do (to be polite ) and after a while you get the first "Oh, did you know that <X> is looking for a .Net developer right now? I could recommend you..."


Do not apply using seek, try to find an opening using seek and then search for that opening using company site or applydirect or indeed or google and then send the resume directly to the company's job seeker id. something like [email protected] sending resume using seek will land your resume in company's spam box.

for example: 


> Hi madrag,
> 
> Thank you for your interest and appliction for the above position. We regret to advise that your application was quarantined upon entry to our server. By the time it was finally released, this position had already been filled.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

bluesand4 said:


> Hi Sandeep1a1,
> 
> I am talking about the amount of jobs offered in Australia in one year. I hear about months good for jobs, but I think when a company has a need, it will publish a vacancy. It will not wait till the elections end or till March as they usually say in the forum.


You wrote that LinkedIn discussion says the the market is not good, that why I shared these points because elections do make their impact on the market. Moreover, the hiring process in Australia is a lot slower than US and other countries. They would wait for 2 months or more just to get the right person. This is not fixed and may vary greatly.



bluesand4 said:


> It is true that the easiness of finding a job depends on the skills, but when a company will receive 150 applications for one vacancy, then it means it will be really difficult to get a job, regardless of how good you are.


That's why I said mate that it depends upon how good you can market yourself. Out of those 150, if you can make the recruiter remember about you then eventually half of your job battle is won.

On the contrary, there are organisations which publish their jobs online and you can apply directly and get an interview.

Everyone gets a job in their desired line of work, its just a matter of when.


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Generic questions about Australian job market*

Hello senior expats,

I had applied an EOI for 189 visa (for 261313 Software Engineer) and got an invite on Dec 2nd. However, due to the burden of home loan I have taken, Im in a dilemma on whether to proceed with the visa application or not.

There are a set of questions lingering in my mind, which when answered would guide me to making an apt decision. So, here Im in front of you all requesting you answers for these questions. Even if you cant answer all of them, kindly just brief me about your impression, as you have already settled there and would have good knowledge. Thanks in advance.

Questions:
1. Average salary for Java software developer with 7 years of experience.
2. Average lead time before landing a job. Should I quit my job and come
there to search or shall I come there taking 1 month leave. Please note, my
notice period is 60 days.
3. Is it possible to find jobs from India? Example through TCS/Infosys/CTS
etc. after getting the PR. Do you know anyone who has done so?
4. Cost of living (rent, transportation, gas, internet etc) for a single
person in Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane.
5. Best time of the year in terms of job availability.
6. Do you know any job agency/referrals through which to find Java jobs?
7. Is local experience mandatory? If yes, how many months?

Thank you once again, have a great day and a fantastic holiday season. Wish you all a very merry Christmas and a very happy new year 2014 in advance.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hello senior expats,
> 
> I had applied an EOI for 189 visa (for 261313 Software Engineer) and got an invite on Dec 2nd. However, due to the burden of home loan I have taken, Im in a dilemma on whether to proceed with the visa application or not.
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh

Job market is currently slow in Australia too. Cost of living is pretty high there. After Christmas vacation, job market starts to open. You have to be in Australia when applying for job as the companies prefer candidates to be in the country for faster process. Local experience is not mandatory to find a job but always helps. Make sure you have enough funds to sustain yourself in Australia.

Regards
Amit


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Sukhoi,

it very good info for those are in IT ... Any idea in Middle technology especially IBM websphere stack - IBM MQ series , Message Broker , DataPower etc...

Regards,
Babu



Sukhoi said:


> Well, from my experience going through jobs on Seek, Snipey and speaking to few consultants and friends during my stay in Sydney, I would categorize the skills demand into 3 categories:
> 
> 1) "High Demand - Low Supply": I would place skills like PHP (with HTML5, CSS, Jquery, etc), Ruby on Rails, Cognos TM1, Microsoft Dynamics, Informatica ETL, Siebel and BAs with Investment Banking/Trading/Insurance experience into this category. My roomie was working on MS Dynamics and he was tired of receiving calls from consultants on a regular basis even though he was on 457 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Amit. All the very best to you.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

Jobs are available but you will need to know how to look for them. It is true that companies prefer someone who's already in Australia but I think if you are an experienced person you can get some offers while you are overseas. 

I know this because while I'm still waiting for my PR, I recently sent my CV to one recruiter as a test and the response was positive. I got an interview within few months. They needed to fill the position urgently so they didn't offer me the job but the recruiter told me opportunities are there and asked me to contact him once I land.

Make sure you check out CV format/style used in Australia. one recruiter advised one of this forum members to include "Australia Permanent Resident" at the top of the CV and it helped him land a job quickly. 


So since you have financial obligations, I'd suggest you go ahead with the PR. Once you get it, start applying for jobs while you are in India. Remember you have 5 years to move to Australia, so there is no rush. Focus on paying your debts coz I believe you should not leave behind any obligation and start saving for relocation costs as well and make the move once you are ready.

Good luck.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> Jobs are available but you will need to know how to look for them. It is true that companies prefer someone who's already in Australia but I think if you are an experienced person you can get some offers while you are overseas.
> 
> I know this because while I'm still waiting for my PR, I recently sent my CV to one recruiter as a test and the response was positive. I got an interview within few months. They needed to fill the position urgently so they didn't offer me the job but the recruiter told me opportunities are there and asked me to contact him once I land.
> 
> ...


Hi

I guess we have 11 months to move to Australia after grant to get Visa stamped. After that we can return back and go later. Are you sure it is 5 years?

Regards
Amit


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> Jobs are available but you will need to know how to look for them. It is true that companies prefer someone who's already in Australia but I think if you are an experienced person you can get some offers while you are overseas.
> 
> I know this because while I'm still waiting for my PR, I recently sent my CV to one recruiter as a test and the response was positive. I got an interview within few months. They needed to fill the position urgently so they didn't offer me the job but the recruiter told me opportunities are there and asked me to contact him once I land.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for a very detailed reply, Ahmed. We need to land in Australia before 1 year, isnt it? All the very best for your grant as well.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

You are mixing up between first landing and PR validity. You are right you have a certain date in which you have to enter Australia after the grant, but it is only to activate your grant. You can visit Australia for even one day and go back the next day. After activation, you have five years in which you can leave and enter Australia as much as you like. After 5 years, you will have to move to Australia permanently coz you won't be allowed to travel and renter Australia with your PR.


----------



## iloveu12 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Aus IT Market status*

Hi Frnds , 

I want to know how good is Aus IT market in terms of 

1) Getting new opportunities for development jobs (M currently Android / Java developer).
2) Is Aus IT market exposed to new technologies and frameworks like Android , Big data , IOS development , etc . 
3) Is Australian market comparable to Bangalore or Delhi IT market (latter on lower side )? 



I am really confused , please help me .


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> You are mixing up between first landing and PR validity. You are right you have a certain date in which you have to enter Australia after the grant, but it is only to activate your grant. You can visit Australia for even one day and go back the next day. After activation, you have five years in which you can leave and enter Australia as much as you like. After 5 years, you will have to move to Australia permanently coz you won't be allowed to travel and renter Australia with your PR.


It varies for some individuals for the first landing usually its one year but i have seen people getting time as six months and even 9 months as well. The date is mentioned on the visa by when you have to land once and after that you can go back (ad rightly mentioned by ahmed).


----------



## varsja (Oct 10, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> Jobs are available but you will need to know how to look for them. It is true that companies prefer someone who's already in Australia but I think if you are an experienced person you can get some offers while you are overseas.
> 
> I know this because while I'm still waiting for my PR, I recently sent my CV to one recruiter as a test and the response was positive. I got an interview within few months. They needed to fill the position urgently so they didn't offer me the job but the recruiter told me opportunities are there and asked me to contact him once I land.
> 
> ...


Do you know of any resume format for IT. pls suggest.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

varsja said:


> Do you know of any resume format for IT. pls suggest.


Great question, Pls suggest some resume tips or format or other tips for quick job landing


----------



## lkorniadi (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Ambe,

Check the link from Living in Victoria: How to Apply For Jobs in Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria

Good luck,
Lenny


----------



## lkorniadi (Sep 17, 2013)

Another link for chronological resume:
http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/22911/ChronologicalCV.pdf


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Seniors,

I have read a lot about migrants being rejected in interviews because they do not have local experience. Just wanted to clarify about this term. Is it :

1. Work experience in the state you are applying for a job?

2. Work experience in Australia?

Like, I have 6 months of work experience in WA but I have applied for Victoria's state sponsorship. Will it be considered as 'Local Experience'? Please clarify.

Thanks
Kimh


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Local experiecne means experience in Australia . But one thing if they reject people doesn't have local experience no one will apply for PR's for australia i will agree they will look for local experience people always but at the same time even people are getting jobs who doesn't have local experience .

Regards,
Hanumesh



kimh said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have read a lot about migrants being rejected in interviews because they do not have local experience. Just wanted to clarify about this term. Is it :
> 
> ...


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

santhoser said:


> I landed in Sydney by first of September..
> after a week I started my job hunt., mostly thu seek for the post of a .NET developer.
> 
> No local experience was the main issue that I faced while talking with recruiters.
> ...



hey dear ...
Congrats for having job in Sydney... :cheer2:


----------



## hammad83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been going through this discussion. What I've seen is many people have different experiences regarding job hunt. I've also got a PR but due to some personal issues, I am planning to move to Melbourne in Jan next year (2015 that is). 

I've spoken to a distant acquaintance in Australia. He got job in his field after 8 months, before that he had to do odd jobs to support himself financially. 

I am still looking for someone who had experience as a DBA and got job in Australia successfully. I've seen many IT professionals sharing their stories, but yet to find a DBA story. 

If you, or anyone you know is a DBA, please share your/his/her experience regarding job hunt.

Also, it would be helpful if anyone can point out how to quickly find odd job while you look for your career job. This is a main concern for me as I quickly want myself to start earning something once I land in Australia.

BR,
Hammad


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

One of my friend shared below news about aus economy and jobs. I am really confuse whethr this will improve in future. 

Economy lost 31,600 full-time jobs in Dec | News.com.au

I am working on Microsoft Dynamic ERP(Navision, AX). any one have idea about about this skill set in AUS. Just need to understand before making move. 

Regards,
Maq


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi 
How about software tester life???


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any latest updates?


----------



## Neha23 (Mar 24, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi
> How about software tester life???


Hi Krish82,
I am into software testing with 5.5 years of experience working in one of a big MNC back in India. Its been 6-7 month for me searching for testing jobs with no luck.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Neha23 said:


> Hi Krish82, I am into software testing with 5.5 years of experience working in one of a big MNC back in India. Its been 6-7 month for me searching for testing jobs with no luck.


Sorry to hear this Neha23. Wish you get an offer soon. Just would like to know if you are a manual or automated tester.. Automated testing tools you familiar with.. Functional or performance tester..


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

How is the market for SAS? Anyone has an idea?


----------



## deepakkalia (May 13, 2013)

I have been in Sydney for around a year now. I noticed a certain pattern here with regards to the jobs. The vacancies are at peak from july-Sep when most companies allocate their budgets. Oct-jan its pretty dull due to the festive season. Feb-March period is again good for the job hunt. IT jobs are more in Microsoft technologies and J2ee. The placement agencies filter out a lot. You need to prepare ur CV as per the format widely used in Australia. Keep tracking your application by calling the agencies. Dont expect the market to be like in Bangalore. Its no where close to that. Keep yourself prepared and Rest depends on your luck. You must be in Australia to be considered.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

deepakkalia said:


> I have been in Sydney for around a year now. I noticed a certain pattern here with regards to the jobs. The vacancies are at peak from july-Sep when most companies allocate their budgets. Oct-jan its pretty dull due to the festive season. Feb-March period is again good for the job hunt. IT jobs are more in Microsoft technologies and J2ee. The placement agencies filter out a lot. You need to prepare ur CV as per the format widely used in Australia. Keep tracking your application by calling the agencies. Dont expect the market to be like in Bangalore. Its no where close to that. Keep yourself prepared and Rest depends on your luck. You must be in Australia to be considered.


Thanks for sharing such information in detail.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Neha23 said:


> Hi Krish82,
> I am into software testing with 5.5 years of experience working in one of a big MNC back in India. Its been 6-7 month for me searching for testing jobs with no luck.


Are you looking in particular state with 190 visa or 189?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## smart Girl (Nov 12, 2012)

Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.

My personal worst experience in Australia. 

I am also one of the migrant from India in search of job. I will tell you after 9+ months also couldn’t able secure one job. I am having strong technical expertise in C, C++ and Linux. I had been worked for US multinational company in India Bangalore as a Team Lead position. 
I have faced many problems after reaching here in Australia. Please read it carefully!!! (Until you don’t understand it reread it). 

1.	Job: You will be denied from job process because you don’t have local experience? My question is why the hell ACS / DIAC does nothing about it when our qualification and experience are assessed. Do they don’t know about this problem. This government need our money not you? 

2.	ACS skill assessment? I am having serious doubt in their assessment process. I have personally visited ACS here and try to get the insight out it. I astonished that in ACS most of the employees are High school graduates (I mean 10th passed idiots). They have check list to follow like, Fees receipt, and Transcripts are in English? Dates of the Employment are matching? Not matching then asks standard questions. Like that they will verify that’s yet. They will not at all do more than this. (I call it as a joke!!!).

3.	IELTS: its day time robbery or I will call it as a day time charity. I have seen people from other countries they can’t speak in English for more than 2 minutes but in IELTS they passed with 7 in each bands? My question is why IT people require 7 in each band. If you know Nurses are required only 6 in each band? Why is that discrimination? Who required 7 in IELTS IT or Nurse?
Answer is Nurse but they can’t impose on them because they are less in numbers to apply. Government can’t make more money out of them.

4.	DIAC: Every year DIAC increase its fees why? They know we can afford for it and desperate to come here. According to latest news it will likely to be $4000 from this July 2014. I am serious concerns about the way DIAC works. It’s the final Authority to approve the visa. It should also consider after issuing visa what migrants may face need to address the problems.

5.	Housing: Local real estate agents need history which you can’t provide. Obviously look for sharing house but can’t be create local history unless Job and local reference. 

6.	Respect: I have come across many occasions in public transport where people don’t sit next to you? Guess what? Yes you guessed it right. Government loudly yells about discrimination. According to me Laws are on paper but in reality is far cry from the truth.

7.	People: Please don’t believe in visa agents & their fake assurances. Australia might look attracting but it’s has its own problems. Please follow news and make sensible judgment on moving to Australia. I strongly recommend don’t travel here because Australia is not attracting destinations for migrants. I know it’s hard to believe it but if you come here you will be in the same state which I am now.

8.	Living Cost: Couple staying in sharing accommodation per month $2,500 including everything (Moderate living style!!!). It’s one the expensive country in the world for living. Start feeling pinch of expensiveness after reaching here without job.

This is my findings in 9+ months here in Australia. So, finally I am heading back to India in coming months. So please be very careful who ever whatever says this truth. My personal opinion is it’s a vicious circle everybody passes through and they don’t raise voice against it. People fear losing visa status. 

Finally, I strongly advice to be ready to loose Mental peace, money, Joblessness, time, energy , self- confidence, Self-respect etc.

Welcome to Hell (Australia!!!).


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

smart Girl said:


> Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.
> 
> Welcome to Hell (Australia!!!).


Nobody promised you heaven in Australia. If you expected everything to just be perfect, than your nickname is false. That's real life.
Not everyone can adapt.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

smart Girl said:


> Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.
> 
> My personal worst experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi,
What you said is correct its factional. But when you think about your first job in india how much u struggled may be you got job by reference or by sibling... in india we have lots of compettion but any how managed think alike aus is new to all way... we have to start from the way like in india... we may face insult,stress,frustration its all same but we should not lose the hope...if we lost it its like we r incapable to manage the life.... so don lose the oppurtunity knock the door unless you the goal....thats all i can dont mistake i am pointing your -ve i am in middle of process i see my self like that jus my sharing my opinion...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

smart Girl said:


> Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.
> 
> My personal worst experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Everyone have their own expereince. I have also got many reviews some good or some bad. 

The day I start for AUS visa I started feeling the same in india, company issue, exp letter issue, agent problem, IELTS, Govt departmnt for attestation and lot many good and bad exp and I hve same exp in qatar and india so where should I go now. Everywhere same condition will be there some bad some good. 

I have few friends in australia and they were also strugged a lot but now they are well settled after 2 or 3 years.

I can understand you must have gone throgh many bad exp but still I would suggest give some more time, rest is up to you as you know better thn us becoz you are there.

Hope you will get good job very soon. B+

Maq


----------



## livetolove (Sep 19, 2013)

smart Girl said:


> Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.
> 
> My personal worst experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


1. It's not just Australia, there are enough countries that prefer local experience. It is frustrating, but that's how it is.

2. The initial documentation scan would obviously be done by low skill admin assistants. Skills evaluations are done by IT professionals.

3. The government is not making money out of IELTS. It is a very simple exam and all you need to do is read and listen carefully, and practice writing. And yes, IT professionals do need good language skills.

4. True, the way the fees increase seem irrational. But then their borders, if they want only rich people in, that's their country. They are not in the social service business.

5. They need 100 points of ID, not history. I have gotten a first rental with my passport, a bank card and a letter from my employer.

6. Maybe people like space? There are enough countries where people give you your space if there is a vacant row. I don't see the problem.

7. Visa agents don't promise jobs. I don't think any MARA agent will assure that you'll get a great job in a few weeks after landing.

8. Really? In a shared accommodation?


----------



## hafeezsl (Aug 27, 2013)

All countries have thr pros and cons
I agree with some ppl that u need to giv time
As if our own countries r good... In terms of employment, cost of living, corruption, pollution, crime, inequality... 

Giv things some time we have just been given an oppurtunity to live thr.. its on us as to how we take the hardships... nothings easy dude.. If getting settled was so easy then we will forget our creator.. its a part of the test

Have patience and everything will fall in place.. till them try to do whatever u get... that can lead to a better future... All the best to everyone planning to start their life in australia


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

smart Girl said:


> Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.
> 
> My personal worst experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


I do empathize with your post, and perhaps can fathom the negativity to a certain extent. 
However, I would also like to state that being granted a PR does not imply or guarantee a job offer.Most state sponsorship programs require candidates to show adequate funds(approximately $30k for a single person) at the time of their application. This amount is not unrealistic. They have also stated that it may take a new migrant about 3 months to find a job.  If the DIBP has made these facts clear, then why blame them? The risks of moving to a new country are obvious - the DIBP never promised a rosy picture.

I landed two job offers here within 10 days of looking. Within the first week I had five personal interviews lined up, and two phone calls. I canceled two interviews because I got what I desired. I have also seen other folks on the forums who indicated a positive experience. In my case, and the few others I did notice one commonality that they were well prepared, and their outreach was fairly large. They did their homework, and had a good strategy prior to their move here. Couple of days ago I read a post about someone in the IT industry who submitted at least 300 applications in 45 days, and then landed his first job. In a world where 200+ people apply to a job posting per hour, that kind of outreach isn't abnormal at all. 

As far as discrimination is concerned - I have experienced more discrimination back home than anywhere else. I have lived in 6 countries through international assignments so I do know what I am talking about. As far as respect is concerned, I don't care who sits next to me in a train or doesn't. Most people I come across here don't care where you are from or your color. If it were true an Australian would never interview me, and neither would I have landed a well paying job so quickly.

I wouldn't call this place hell - I am loving every moment! I also wanted to reiterate that it's not a rosy picture. If you are moving here please be well prepared with a strategy. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi whatdoumean,
Hav you got any job offer while applying from offshore???


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi whatdoumean, Hav you got any job offer while applying from offshore???


No. Did I try? Yes. People do like to meet in person here. Besides you can always best sell yourself in person. On the other international assignments I was hired over the phone though, and made serious $. It's a little different here ....


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

smart Girl said:


> Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.
> 
> My personal worst experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


as far as job searching is concerned I am having similar experience like yours. 2 months gone but not a single interview received.


----------



## Souvik Das (Apr 13, 2010)

whatdoumean said:


> I do empathize with your post, and perhaps can fathom the negativity to a certain extent.
> However, I would also like to state that being granted a PR does not imply or guarantee a job offer.Most state sponsorship programs require candidates to show adequate funds(approximately $30k for a single person) at the time of their application. This amount is not unrealistic. They have also stated that it may take a new migrant about 3 months to find a job. If the DIBP has made these facts clear, then why blame them? The risks of moving to a new country are obvious - the DIBP never promised a rosy picture.
> 
> I landed two job offers here within 10 days of looking. Within the first week I had five personal interviews lined up, and two phone calls. I canceled two interviews because I got what I desired. I have also seen other folks on the forums who indicated a positive experience. In my case, and the few others I did notice one commonality that they were well prepared, and their outreach was fairly large. They did their homework, and had a good strategy prior to their move here. Couple of days ago I read a post about someone in the IT industry who submitted at least 300 applications in 45 days, and then landed his first job. In a world where 200+ people apply to a job posting per hour, that kind of outreach isn't abnormal at all.
> ...


what is your skill? I am pretty sure that you are extra ordinarily talented that is why you have received so many interviews within so less time. I am here for 2 months but not received a single interview call. I am a .net developer (software) having 9 years of experience. Congrats!!! for your job.


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I do empathize with your post, and perhaps can fathom the negativity to a certain extent.
> However, I would also like to state that being granted a PR does not imply or guarantee a job offer.Most state sponsorship programs require candidates to show adequate funds(approximately $30k for a single person) at the time of their application. This amount is not unrealistic. They have also stated that it may take a new migrant about 3 months to find a job. If the DIBP has made these facts clear, then why blame them? The risks of moving to a new country are obvious - the DIBP never promised a rosy picture.
> 
> I landed two job offers here within 10 days of looking. Within the first week I had five personal interviews lined up, and two phone calls. I canceled two interviews because I got what I desired. I have also seen other folks on the forums who indicated a positive experience. In my case, and the few others I did notice one commonality that they were well prepared, and their outreach was fairly large. They did their homework, and had a good strategy prior to their move here. Couple of days ago I read a post about someone in the IT industry who submitted at least 300 applications in 45 days, and then landed his first job. In a world where 200+ people apply to a job posting per hour, that kind of outreach isn't abnormal at all.
> ...



Totally agree. Victory requires preparation.....That's what I keep saying to myself every single day...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

All,

Can you post your skill set ? It'll be helpful for others to know the current market situation based on specific skill set?


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

smart Girl said:


> Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.
> 
> My personal worst experience in Australia.
> 
> ...



I created account here just to reply this post. I m long time watch bird of this forum but first time poster.

1) Job search depends on quite a few factors and luck. 
2) Agent never asked my history when i rented first time. What they needed is reference from friend or colleague.
3) I work at place where i'm surrounded by people from round the world. I never had feeling of discrimination or what so ever. As someone said i don't care if someone sit next to me in train/bus/tram.
4) Living cost is depend on your style of living. $3000 and I stay in rented 1BHK appt with family with all hapiness...
5) There might be a situation which is out of your control and you are going back. But please don't convert your generalize your experience into everyones problem.

I want to wish you very best for your future.

PS> Im neither PR nor citizen of Australia.

Peace...


----------



## julie_dodia (Apr 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I do empathize with your post, and perhaps can fathom the negativity to a certain extent.
> However, I would also like to state that being granted a PR does not imply or guarantee a job offer.Most state sponsorship programs require candidates to show adequate funds(approximately $30k for a single person) at the time of their application. This amount is not unrealistic. They have also stated that it may take a new migrant about 3 months to find a job. If the DIBP has made these facts clear, then why blame them? The risks of moving to a new country are obvious - the DIBP never promised a rosy picture.
> 
> I landed two job offers here within 10 days of looking. Within the first week I had five personal interviews lined up, and two phone calls. I canceled two interviews because I got what I desired. I have also seen other folks on the forums who indicated a positive experience. In my case, and the few others I did notice one commonality that they were well prepared, and their outreach was fairly large. They did their homework, and had a good strategy prior to their move here. Couple of days ago I read a post about someone in the IT industry who submitted at least 300 applications in 45 days, and then landed his first job. In a world where 200+ people apply to a job posting per hour, that kind of outreach isn't abnormal at all.
> ...


Hi, 

Good to hear about your success. Can you share with us what's ur profile and field of work? And what homework and preps you did before landing and how you managed to get a job?
I also look forward to move by June mostly will land up in Sydney. I am from finance background. Can you provide your personal email id to diacuss more.

Regards,
Julie


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

Job market is not that great here..IT market is very small when to India or US.But eventually everyone can make it.

Most of my friends got job (Java,Testing,Linuc Admin,.Net) and few stilll trying for last 3 months.
At the end everyone will make it...Be prepared for interviews with all latest tech.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

australia.ind said:


> Job market is not that great here..IT market is very small when to India or US.But eventually everyone can make it.
> 
> Most of my friends got job (Java,Testing,Linuc Admin,.Net) and few stilll trying for last 3 months.
> At the end everyone will make it...Be prepared for interviews with all latest tech.


Hi,
I am into testing with 7yrs exp i would lik to know whether job market will change or remain same after july14 and can you refer some of u r friend in testing field.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I am into testing with 7yrs exp i would lik to know whether job market will change or remain same after july14 and can you refer some of u r friend in testing field.


Honestly, i do not think anyone can predict job market...Its driven by hundreds of factors..


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

pyramid said:


> Honestly, i do not think anyone can predict job market...Its driven by hundreds of factors..


Hi,
Thank you so much for the info....


----------



## Mimishimi (Apr 12, 2014)

SmartGirl, to be honest, your written English is really quite poor. Do you think that could be also showing in your resume? Perhaps a better strategy would be to approach people from your own community who are in the field for IT jobs? At least for the initial Australian experience required (not too sure about that theory though -DH came straight from the US with no Australian experience). When I get on the train, I first look for an empty seat. If none are available, I then look for a three seater with only one person in it. If even that is not available, I look for a seat with someone from my own sex to sit next to. If there are no females, I go for the thinnest looking male. I never get on the train and think "Hmm..which white person can I sit next to?". If that's the extent of your experience with racism, it's really not very much!


----------



## khan2000 (Apr 6, 2014)

whatdoumean said:


> No. Did I try? Yes. People do like to meet in person here. Besides you can always best sell yourself in person. On the other international assignments I was hired over the phone though, and made serious $. It's a little different here ....


Hello,

I just wanted to thank you for your positive post. It's already too depressing not being able to find a reasonable offer for job. And depressing stories make it even worse. So thank you for a positive post. I am sure hard work pays off.

I have been looking for a job as highway design engineer for some time now without luck. I want to know if you have any tips to guide me. I have been going through Google, Seek, Indeed and Careerjet on a regular basis. I have been searching for companies as well to send them my profile directly. I haven't been able to find a comprehensive list of those companies. I'm not sure what your field of expertise is. Do you know anyone who can guide me in this regard?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
How job market going change in next financial year.... any idea from those who settled vic or nsw.....


----------



## shamili (Nov 11, 2013)

deepakkalia said:


> I have been in Sydney for around a year now. I noticed a certain pattern here with regards to the jobs. The vacancies are at peak from july-Sep when most companies allocate their budgets. Oct-jan its pretty dull due to the festive season. Feb-March period is again good for the job hunt. IT jobs are more in Microsoft technologies and J2ee. The placement agencies filter out a lot. You need to prepare ur CV as per the format widely used in Australia. Keep tracking your application by calling the agencies. Dont expect the market to be like in Bangalore. Its no where close to that. Keep yourself prepared and Rest depends on your luck. You must be in Australia to be considered.


Thanks!! This help me to plan better.
I am targeting to land there by end of this year.
I am a java guy with 12 years experience. Any thoughts that would help me in preparation?
Shaiju


----------



## shamili (Nov 11, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> I do empathize with your post, and perhaps can fathom the negativity to a certain extent.
> However, I would also like to state that being granted a PR does not imply or guarantee a job offer.Most state sponsorship programs require candidates to show adequate funds(approximately $30k for a single person) at the time of their application. This amount is not unrealistic. They have also stated that it may take a new migrant about 3 months to find a job. If the DIBP has made these facts clear, then why blame them? The risks of moving to a new country are obvious - the DIBP never promised a rosy picture.
> 
> I landed two job offers here within 10 days of looking. Within the first week I had five personal interviews lined up, and two phone calls. I canceled two interviews because I got what I desired. I have also seen other folks on the forums who indicated a positive experience. In my case, and the few others I did notice one commonality that they were well prepared, and their outreach was fairly large. They did their homework, and had a good strategy prior to their move here. Couple of days ago I read a post about someone in the IT industry who submitted at least 300 applications in 45 days, and then landed his first job. In a world where 200+ people apply to a job posting per hour, that kind of outreach isn't abnormal at all.
> ...


This is encouraging!!!
Do you mind sharing your skill and experience??


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any recent updates ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Updates pls ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Guys, sorry for a delayed response. I have been off the grid, and wasn't subscribed to the thread. I didn't see the number of questions.

I'm a construction manager by profession but, I am working as a Project Manager with a material supplier here. I have some international experience under my belt, and I worked for the US Government as a contractor. In addition, I have a US degree so definitely I do have an edge there. 

The market here is not bad. I know that it was really slow in 2010 but, this year it's gangbusters. Folks are spending money on infrastructure projects. That being said I have hardly come across any Indians working in Construction(few and far between) - mostly desk jobs. My company is good, and multicultural, so I like it - quite a few guys on 457's here.

As far as my strategy was concerned, I only emailed people once I got here. No Australian resume format, no seek.com, no career one.com - tried those strategies when I was home, and it didn't work. So, I pretty much knew it wasn't gonna work when I got here. My resume was very well written - I put a lot of hard work into it. It was not in the Australian format but, it was unique, and something very different unlike what people are used to seeing. There are a number of websites that allow you to buy templates for about $5-$10 - spend on it! Secondly, my covering letter was impressive - short sweet and to the point. Thirdly, I took a sabbatical before I got here but, I upgraded my skills - lots of certifications - people notice it.

I looked at various journals, professional organizations related to my industry (Australian group of building), *yellow pages*, linkedin.com etc. I gathered all the data before I arrived in Sydney. It pretty much then came down to emailing each person a customized resume and covering letter. I anticipated a 99% rejection rate. I received lots of rejections there , I just needed one job, Didn't I? I even asked the company with the lower offer if I could work part-time on weekends = more $. No harm in trying. I was not being offered a role as a "manager" but, that's something I negotiated after my offer came in. 

The software industry is challenging I hear. But, then again, not too many jobs are advertised. It's best to seek out (not seek.com!) companies and approach everyone - you just never know. Seek.com just sends your resume to a recruiter - not the most effective strategy. Probably 5k to 10k people apply to one position so, the odds of getting selected are largely reduced.

If you guys have any other questions send me a PM. 

Cheers!


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Guys, sorry for a delayed response. I have been off the grid, and wasn't subscribed to the thread. I didn't see the number of questions.
> 
> I'm a construction manager by profession but, I am working as a Project ......
> .
> ...


Thanks for you much awaited response.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

We need more feedback on 2613* job market in aus, please share your exp

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

whatdoumean said:


> Probably 5k to 10k people apply to one position so


Can you back that statement with some proof?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sk2014, 

something like 50 applicants per ICT job is probably more realistic. The Department of Employment publishes skill shortages information for each ANZSCO group and ICT professions in general. Note that the data is already a year old, but back then employers reported an *average of 32.8 applicants* per advertised position. The companies reported that 2-5 applicants were actually "suitable" for the vacancy. The high number of applicants definitely allows them to be more selective and ask for more experience and skills at a lower salary . 

I agree that using online platforms only will limit chances of getting hired, though. Many jobs are not advertised, so nothing beats a good network.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

I recently followed-up my application on a government agency.
HR said that they received more than 200 applications for one position.

my question is, for these government jobs do you they prefer citizens even if they mention that the role is for AU Citizens/residents? Do they have "hidden" preference for locals?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

"I recently followed-up my application on a government agency.
HR said that they received more than 200 applications for one position."

Well depends on the job, isn't it?

I work in multiple technologies. If I apply for a VMware job, I may not get a call but when I apply for an SCCM job I always get a call.

In 2010, I used to get way more calls for VMware based jobs.


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I have around 5 years of testing experience. I started applying for 'Test Analyst' Jobs 2 years ago when I first landed in Australia as a 457 dependent. I got my PR last month, but yet I am not getting enough calls. Tried reformatting my resume n number of times, but no avail. Could someone suggest how i should go ahead with my job search apart from sending resumes to through seek , linked in and company websites (All these just don't seem to work in my case  ). 

Some say my 2 years gap could be a problem and I should do some course in IT. If that is the case, could anyone suggest some reliable courses that I could attend. 

Thank You!
Rakhee


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Well the gap could be a problem. Have you mentioned what were you doing in the those two years?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I stayed 5 yr in australia..

i got my experience says " not just sitting and serching IT jobs at home" 

grab any job like blue colar... otherwise feeling extreme frustration, depression... and feeling like hell...and missing India.


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> Well the gap could be a problem. Have you mentioned what were you doing in the those two years?


Haven't been doing anything other than applying for jobs and taking care of my kinder aged child.. So haven't put it in resume as I was not sure if that could be a convincing reason enough.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

rakhee said:


> Haven't been doing anything other than applying for jobs and taking care of my kinder aged child.. So haven't put it in resume as I was not sure if that could be a convincing reason enough.


Rakhee, you better answer should be "you took a career break to look after newly born."


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

Hi Jayptl,

thanks! Started right away!! something is always better than nothing!


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

pyramid said:


> Rakhee, you better answer should be "you took a career break to look after newly born."


thank you!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Haven't been doing anything other than applying for jobs and taking care of my kinder aged child.. So haven't put it in resume as I was not sure if that could be a convincing reason enough.


It does sound like a valid reason to me.

Someone may be thinking that "a two year gap! I wonder if they were living in a place metal walls"


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

pyramid said:


> Rakhee, you better answer should be "you took a career break to look after newly born."





trinkasharma said:


> It does sound like a valid reason to me.
> 
> Someone may be thinking that "a two year gap! I wonder if they were living in a place metal walls"


Thanks trinkasharma. I have had recruiters ask me what I have been doing and I gave this reason and they never called back. So it led me into thinking it is not the best reason. hope something materializes soon..


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

rakhee said:


> Thanks trinkasharma. I have had recruiters ask me what I have been doing and I gave this reason and they never called back. So it led me into thinking it is not the best reason. hope something materializes soon..


Its valid reason but probably you'll need to present it in a bit different way...anyway..good luck rakhee...


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

pyramid said:


> Its valid reason but probably you'll need to present it in a bit different way...anyway..good luck rakhee...


thank you!!


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I stayed 5 yr in australia..
> 
> i got my experience says " not just sitting and serching IT jobs at home"
> 
> grab any job like blue colar... otherwise feeling extreme frustration, depression... and feeling like hell...and missing India.


Can blue jobs be considered as local experience? 
Also can you throw some light on the prospects of getting such jobs and survival?


----------



## vishVpre (May 9, 2014)

Hello

what are the prospects of sap functional consultant (sd). i am also pmp certified.

which cities should i target?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have around 5 years of testing experience. I started applying for 'Test Analyst' Jobs 2 years ago when I first landed in Australia as a 457 dependent. I got my PR last month, but yet I am not getting enough calls. Tried reformatting my resume n number of times, but no avail. Could someone suggest how i should go ahead with my job search apart from sending resumes to through seek , linked in and company websites (All these just don't seem to work in my case  ).
> 
> ...


Hi,
You don't have any option for walk-in TO some big companies like IBM, TCS, CTS..


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

vishVpre said:


> Hello
> 
> what are the prospects of sap functional consultant (sd). i am also pmp certified.
> 
> which cities should i target?


Sydney (Based on jobs shown on seek)


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> You don't have any option for walk-in TO some big companies like IBM, TCS, CTS..


Hi krish,

Thanks


----------



## shamili (Nov 11, 2013)

How is the job trend in java technology stack? 
Can anyone throw some light?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Hi krish,
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Sorry did I said anything wrong? Even I would like to know walk in option is there or not..


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry did I said anything wrong? Even I would like to know walk in option is there or not..


No, there is no options like walk-in here in Australia...or atleast i have not seen it in last few years here....Job market here is driven by recruitment agencies...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Any have idea about scope microsoft dynamic AX or Navision

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry did I said anything wrong? Even I would like to know walk in option is there or not..


Oh.. I thought you said I could try walk in..


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

pyramid said:


> No, there is no options like walk-in here in Australia...or atleast i have not seen it in last few years here....Job market here is driven by recruitment agencies...


Thanks.. even I havent heard of any walk-ins in Australia.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

rakhee said:


> Thanks.. even I havent heard of any walk-ins in Australia.


Probably four option to find a job
1) Recruitment agency
2) Referral by friend or someone
3) Direct apply with company
4) Job portal


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

In Australia, Walkins are for jobs like Retail clerks, KFC etc.


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

I am in Melbourne searching for job in Networking Domain. What I feel is Melbourne market is not good, I am getting lot of calls from Sydney and they want physically there for client interview. 

I having some questions.
1) What i am planning is search in Melbourne for 1 month and if nothing happening will move to Sydney.
2) Do i need to meet consultant or making call is okay?
3) Mostly your first job is contract one and the requirement is huge. they will ask all the skill in the world. If you know all that skills you don't need to come here. 

This was my thought, any suggestion how to track this situvations.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Keep applying for jobs both in Melbourne and Sydney. For jobs in Sydney, if they find you suitable they will do a skype interview and then they will call you to sydney for next round. You can go to sydney for a day and finish the interview. My flatmate did the same and now he is working Sydney!

For your consultant question, calling them is more than enough. Some consultants will ask you to come and meet them and then you can visit them.

Recruitment agencies do a lot of filtering here, so your resume has to cross them and reach the client! 

All the best 






shyamvpillai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Melbourne searching for job in Networking Domain. What I feel is Melbourne market is not good, I am getting lot of calls from Sydney and they want physically there for client interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

nivas said:


> Keep applying for jobs both in Melbourne and Sydney. For jobs in Sydney, if they find you suitable they will do a skype interview and then they will call you to sydney for next round. You can go to sydney for a day and finish the interview. My flatmate did the same and now he is working Sydney!
> 
> For your consultant question, calling them is more than enough. Some consultants will ask you to come and meet them and then you can visit them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replay..


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

nivas said:


> Keep applying for jobs both in Melbourne and Sydney. For jobs in Sydney, if they find you suitable they will do a skype interview and then they will call you to sydney for next round. You can go to sydney for a day and finish the interview. My flatmate did the same and now he is working Sydney!
> 
> For your consultant question, calling them is more than enough. Some consultants will ask you to come and meet them and then you can visit them.
> 
> ...


One more question, is your friend having any local experience?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

shyamvpillai said:


> One more question, is your friend having any local experience?


Nope...that was his first job here


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

@Nivas:

Just a small dumb question from me.
Will it be possible to send some money (say 30k) to home every month, if I have landed in Australia with no job (Just by doing small jobs like pizza delivery / petrol bunk) beside my daily expenses?


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Not possible!! Job like pizza delivery/petrol station will pay you 10-12$ per hour max...not more than that...you do the math on how much u can earn and how much u can save....




sudheer51 said:


> @Nivas:
> 
> Just a small dumb question from me.
> Will it be possible to send some money (say 30k) to home every month, if I have landed in Australia with no job (Just by doing small jobs like pizza delivery / petrol bunk) beside my daily expenses?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

nivas said:


> Not possible!! Job like pizza delivery/petrol station will pay you 10-12$ per hour max...not more than that...you do the math on how much u can earn and how much u can save....


Minimum wage is just over $16/hour so earning anything less than that is illegal.

However, you would probably not get full time hours doing that kind of work. But even if it were a full time job, saving that much money on that wage is unrealistic.


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Minimum wage is just over $16/hour so earning anything less than that is illegal.
> 
> However, you would probably not get full time hours doing that kind of work. But even if it were a full time job, saving that much money on that wage is unrealistic.


Thanks ozbound,
Sorry for the confusion, I mean saving 30,000 indian rupee (= 500$) per month? Still tough to save? (100$ per week = 20$ per day)


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sudheer51 said:


> Thanks ozbound, Sorry for the confusion, I mean saving 30,000 indian rupee (= 500$) per month? Still tough to save? (100$ per week = 20$ per day)


Yeah I'd say so. Not cheap to live here. Let's assume on minimum wage of a part time job at a supermarket you would earn about $500 per week after taxes. That leaves you $400 per week to live on, assume rent is $250-300 per week for a share, that's $100 per week to pay your bills, buy food, take public transport etc. Thats not realistic.


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Yeah I'd say so. Not cheap to live here. Let's assume on minimum wage of a part time job at a supermarket you would earn about $500 per week after taxes. That leaves you $400 per week to live on, assume rent is $250-300 per week for a share, that's $100 per week to pay your bills, buy food, take public transport etc. Thats not realistic.


Thanks ozbound. I just met a Mara agent and he said that he can arrange interviews through Skype so I can continue on my job here in India until I get a job in Australia.. So this wud not disturb my current financial commitments . 

Thanks again


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

Some people have told me that it is very difficult to get a job in Australia if you dont have local experience. Generally people with local experience are preferred.
Is that so ?
If so, then how do people with fresh PR and no local experience start there ? Do we have to go for contractual jobs and build local experience before applying for permanent jobs ?

Also, does any1 have an idea on the scope of Microsoft dynamics CRM in Melbourne / Sydney 

Any input / help is appreciated


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

huzefa85 said:


> Some people have told me that it is very difficult to get a job in Australia if you dont have local experience. Generally people with local experience are preferred.
> Is that so ?
> If so, then how do people with fresh PR and no local experience start there ? Do we have to go for contractual jobs and build local experience before applying for permanent jobs ?
> 
> ...


Hi huzefa,

I am also in dynamics and looking for scope in aus.

Anyone ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

huzefa85 said:


> Some people have told me that it is very difficult to get a job in Australia if you dont have local experience. Generally people with local experience are preferred.
> Is that so ?
> If so, then how do people with fresh PR and no local experience start there ? Do we have to go for contractual jobs and build local experience before applying for permanent jobs ?
> 
> ...


It depends.. I think local experience is more preferred for managerial positions.


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

soeid said:


> It depends.. I think local experience is more preferred for managerial positions.


Yeah but indian companies in Australia hire you once u join those Indian companies and get some local experience you can shift other companies...

Any one into testing field ?pl revert back what all is req for freshers


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

Hi.. I am looking to get trained in selenium... could anyone pm me some good training centres in melbourne please.


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

adyonfire said:


> I guess a lot of you out there are looking to find jobs in Australia. I have been here for a few months now and I thought I should give back to this forum, here are my thoughts on how is the job market in Australia
> 
> go-gaga-over-testing.blogspot.com.au/2014/05/testing-job-market-in-australia.html
> 
> ...


Thanks much Ady!!!


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Ady. How long did it take you to get a job?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

adyonfire said:


> It took me three weeks to be precise


Sorry for the trouble. But what were the channels you used and worked out for you? Seek? Linkedin?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

adyonfire said:


> I guess a lot of you out there are looking to find jobs in Australia. I have been here for a few months now and I thought I should give back to this forum, here are my thoughts on how is the job market in Australia
> 
> go-gaga-over-testing.blogspot.com.au/2014/05/testing-job-market-in-australia.html
> 
> ...


Hi ady
I am from manual and semi automation testing...middle in PR process...done some certification...For testing any specific tool most wanted in Victoria. ..I searched python scripting is hot in job...


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Hi ady
> I am from manual and semi automation testing...middle in PR process...done some certification...For testing any specific tool most wanted in Victoria. ..I searched python scripting is hot in job...


Hi ady, 

What all certifications did u complete and have found anything abt python are you planning u attain the same skills.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

lonestar56 said:


> Hi ady,
> 
> What all certifications did u complete and have found anything abt python are you planning u attain the same skills.


Hi
I hold one UK certification and two from HP and planning to get train on python next month....


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Hi
> I hold one UK certification and two from HP and planning to get train on python next month....


Oh good . I am planning the same now


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

lonestar56 said:


> Oh good . I am planning the same now


Hi,
Are u in india or aus and u r looking for testing job...


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Are u in india or aus and u r looking for testing job...


Yeah , am in.India , prolly will move Sydney in 2.weeks time


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

For testers,

My advice would be to learn automation before coming here! There are hardly any job posted for manual testing and even if it is posted, it will be very specific to a particular domain like banking or retail....most of the companies here are very particular on getting a resource who has experience in the domain they want....

And next would be agile, almost all companies here follow agile practices, so make sure you you learn about the process followed in agile model 

If you have automation experience then getting a job is much much easier here!

All the best


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

nivas said:


> For testers,
> 
> My advice would be to learn automation before coming here! There are hardly any job posted for manual testing and even if it is posted, it will be very specific to a particular domain like banking or retail....most of the companies here are very particular on getting a resource who has experience in the domain they want....
> 
> ...


Hi nivas, 
Do u have any idea about particular automation tools like QTP, selenium....how about the offer for these tools...


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

nivas said:


> For testers,
> 
> My advice would be to learn automation before coming here! There are hardly any job posted for manual testing and even if it is posted, it will be very specific to a particular domain like banking or retail....most of the companies here are very particular on getting a resource who has in the domain they want....
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info nivas.. can also let us know which automation tools would required like qtp selenium and loadrunner .

I am a fresher .worried what all is requiremnt .


----------



## auexcited (May 13, 2014)

Guys, Is it possible to get a Job before we mover there? or is it better to move then find a job? Apart from ONE wife , I have two kids . So the move is bit difficult than it used to be. I need to look for kids schools and a place to rent. Few folks suggested that we should NOT move until we get a job. The main reason is we wouldn't be able to rent with out a Job.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

auexcited said:


> Guys, Is it possible to get a Job before we mover there? or is it better to move then find a job? Apart from ONE wife , I have two kids . So the move is bit difficult than it used to be. I need to look for kids schools and a place to rent. Few folks suggested that we should NOT move until we get a job. The main reason is we wouldn't be able to rent with out a Job.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Hi, it wouldn't hurt if you look for a job while overseas. It works if your skills is scarce in Australia. The only concern applying for a job while overseas is that when applying for a recruitment agency, you are registering as an overseas candidate which could automatically disregard your application since most agency advertised positions are urgent requirements.

It may work. There is no standard. While I was still overseas I had a luck to be interviewed by a client in Australia for an entry-level position. But then again, it's only luck. Don't cheat by having Australian number and address while overseas. I heard stories and it upsets recruiters and they may put you on blacklist.

Before coming here it is essential to carry funds which will at least cover your 6 months stay.


----------



## auexcited (May 13, 2014)

soeid said:


> Hi, it wouldn't hurt if you look for a job while overseas. It works if your skills is scarce in Australia. The only concern applying for a job while overseas is that when applying for a recruitment agency, you are registering as an overseas candidate which could automatically disregard your application since most agency advertised positions are urgent requirements.
> 
> It may work. There is no standard. While I was still overseas I had a luck to be interviewed by a client in Australia for an entry-level position. But then again, it's only luck. Don't cheat by having Australian number and address while overseas. I heard stories and it upsets recruiters and they may put you on blacklist.
> 
> Before coming here it is essential to carry funds which will at least cover your 6 months stay.


Thanks ! created a profile in SEEK and applied for few positions.. I am in to Business Intelligence Siebel/QlikView


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

*.net jobs*

Hi, I will get Invite next week and probably move to australia in the next couple of months. 

I would like to know how is the job market for .net (MVC, angularjs, knockoutjs, C#, sqlserver, TFS 2013 etc).

Guds with similar experience please share your thoughts.

THanks,


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

auexcited said:


> Guys, Is it possible to get a Job before we mover there? or is it better to move then find a job? Apart from ONE wife , I have two kids . So the move is bit difficult than it used to be. I need to look for kids schools and a place to rent. Few folks suggested that we should NOT move until we get a job. The main reason is we wouldn't be able to rent with out a Job.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Yeah which place are you going , it depends , u can crack the interview from here only but u will have to tell them the date u are going to travel ,you should have a Australian phone number on your resume then and a Pr then only you have good chances to get call importantly you job experience also counts also the stream you are in should have market in.Australia...it's expensive to be with out a job for more than.two months you should carry enough money I suggest u to start your trail from India look for the opening in seek.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Guys, please advise if an IT degree from Australia can be helpful in getting a desk job.


----------



## HarryAdd (Mar 30, 2013)

pbnaresh said:


> Hi, I will get Invite next week and probably move to australia in the next couple of months.
> 
> I would like to know how is the job market for .net (MVC, angularjs, knockoutjs, C#, sqlserver, TFS 2013 etc).
> 
> ...


hi,

I fall under the same categorynet (MVC, angularjs, knockoutjs, C#, sqlserver, TFS 2013 etc). Even I have the same question in my mind. 

one way to know this is by searching the job portals and counting

should we start a group on this...


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

auexcited said:


> Guys, Is it possible to get a Job before we mover there? or is it better to move then find a job? Apart from ONE wife , I have two kids . So the move is bit difficult than it used to be. I need to look for kids schools and a place to rent. Few folks suggested that we should NOT move until we get a job. The main reason is we wouldn't be able to rent with out a Job.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



hey there,

The scenario you mentioned of getting a job first before moving over is definately the best, but it is also the hardest as employers would want candidates to be in Oz. 

One way is to go in alone, settle yourself in Oz, and once you have stabilised with a job and housing, bring your family over. hope this helps.


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*BI tools?*



auexcited said:


> Thanks ! created a profile in SEEK and applied for few positions.. I am in to Business Intelligence Siebel/QlikView


Hello der, I'd like to know about QlikView and how long does it take to learn them end to end in India. BTW, are there enough opportunities in it? Thanks and regards


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*Testing field?*



lonestar56 said:


> Yeah , am in.India , prolly will move Sydney in 2.weeks time


Hello Krish, lonestar & Nivas,

Firstly, Gud to have your comments in this thread..

I thought of contacting you to get the best advice in resolving my situation. Basically, I've done my Masters like a few of you in Auz. Besides this, I've 5 months of testing exp in Auz, however, this exp'ce didn't offer much knowledge to me. Now that I'm in Hyd-India and on the final stage of 189 visa processing, I'd like to pick a domain and gain proficiency in it. So could you guys let me know if testing is the right choice to me or anything from functional side/SAP-BO/SD etc. If testing? what do I do for betterment and to get hands on real time scenarios. The worst thing happening to me is that I'm wasting time in search for a suitable domain, to which I regret.
Thanks and regards:confused2:


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

VISU said:


> Hello Krish, lonestar & Nivas,
> 
> Firstly, Gud to have your comments in this thread..
> 
> ...


Not sure abt functional side.. I have heard share point , dotnet python are of demand


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*Contact?*



lonestar56 said:


> Not sure abt functional side.. I have heard share point , dotnet python are of demand


Hello again, Thank you and I'm from Hyd too. Do you mind sharing your contact for further needs. Actually, I'd like to have a word with you.
TA


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

VISU said:


> Hello Krish, lonestar & Nivas,
> 
> Firstly, Gud to have your comments in this thread..
> 
> ...


Hi visu, 
U r working now in testing....y u want to change the platform....testing plays an important role to develop gud software...i don't know much about the SAP and other stuffs....try to learn some automation like python, selenium, QTP for functional testing....only thing u should have enough knowledge how to handle a project with it....no body is there to help u if u get job in australia...so prepare the mind set...All the best...


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Guys... in your group I'm too here.. I cam here on 24th March and since then no positive feedback from any of the agents... Gods knows what these glitters are... how come a new person will get local experience... these aussies should should understand that local experience is not like boobs that you go any bar and get it... sorry for vulgarism but what to do... after so much of putting efforts and money on visa my result is zero.. i should be back on continuing on my life back to india and continue on my previous job and assume i spent this million rupee on some gamble...


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

aj34321 said:


> Guys... in your group I'm too here.. I cam here on 24th March and since then no positive feedback from any of the agents... Gods knows what these glitters are... how come a new person will get local experience... these aussies should should understand that local experience is not like boobs that you go any bar and get it... sorry for vulgarism but what to do... after so much of putting efforts and money on visa my result is zero.. i should be back on continuing on my life back to india and continue on my previous job and assume i spent this million rupee on some gamble...


Oh don't give up.so.easily .. it's against the rules of community to talk bad words , hatred .. u should build up some network I.have known.people.u got job aftr 6 months and even 1 year also.. depends on your network ans skills.


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

VISU said:


> Hello again, Thank you and I'm from Hyd too. Do you mind sharing your contact for further needs. Actually, I'd like to have a word with you.
> TA


Yeah sure .. am.looking some one in same field n locality .. I ll share you my contact on private chats thanks .


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

aj34321 said:


> these aussies should should understand that local experience is not like boobs that you go any bar and get it... sorry for vulgarism but what to do...


I am stunned! You didnt get a job. Also am curious which bars sell boobs, I thought they served alcohol.


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

It was a joke. Dont take it too hard, and best of luck. I just found that line so funny.


----------



## zameer.ise (Jan 29, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Hi.. I am looking to get trained in selenium... could anyone pm me some good training centres in melbourne please.


Hello Rakhee,

I'm new to this thread. Will you mind sharing why do you want take up Selenium training ?


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

A consultancy guy said that he can arrange interviews through Skype after getting 190 PR. And so I cannot resign my current Indian job and go go to oz for searching ... Can I believe in him? He says that he is Mara agent (Axis / Opulentus, hyderabad). Can I believe his words? Is the scenario like that?


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

sudheer51 said:


> A consultancy guy said that he can arrange interviews through Skype after getting 190 PR. And so I cannot resign my current Indian job and go go to oz for searching ... Can I believe in him? He says that he is Mara agent (Axis / Opulentus, hyderabad). Can I believe his words? Is the scenario like that?


You give your resume to consultancy people they just edit it to Australian format and keep on posting .. they generally won't have any special tie ups.. they just search for keywords and apply ...that's of my knowledge. You can definitely try with them as you won't have time to do the same while working .. also you look into seek. Having Pr is a big plus on your resume.


----------



## zameer.ise (Jan 29, 2013)

sudheer51 said:


> A consultancy guy said that he can arrange interviews through Skype after getting 190 PR. And so I cannot resign my current Indian job and go go to oz for searching ... Can I believe in him? He says that he is Mara agent (Axis / Opulentus, hyderabad). Can I believe his words? Is the scenario like that?


Hello Sudheer,

Are they quoting any price to this service ? If yes, how much ?


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

zameer.ise said:


> Hello Sudheer,
> 
> Are they quoting any price to this service ? If yes, how much ?


He said that this one of the service they do as a part of oz immigration for which they charge 80,000/- 

-australia PR
-job assistance
-post landing assistance

But i am now not going with them, as I was not satisfied with the way they ask to pay 80,000 rs. They just seem to be interested only in the initial payment. Too rude.. I was afraid of their response after payment. I will apply for visa by myself and then I'll approach them once I get PR, for job assistance if required


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sudheer51 said:


> A consultancy guy said that he can arrange interviews through Skype after getting 190 PR. And so I cannot resign my current Indian job and go go to oz for searching ... Can I believe in him? He says that he is Mara agent (Axis / Opulentus, hyderabad). Can I believe his words? Is the scenario like that?


Nope..certainly not, I knew few people who have taken help from those consultancy. ..and he was cheated totally...even when he was having PR.
Never ever rely on those consultancies...they don know the ground reality and they are there just for business....
There is no short cut...
If you want to get job...make sure you have that skill set...if not train yourself in that


----------



## VISU (Feb 4, 2014)

*Consultancy?*



sudheer51 said:


> He said that this one of the service they do as a part of oz immigration for which they charge 80,000/-
> 
> -australia PR
> -job assistance
> ...


Hi der, I appreciate yours and Piyush's comments. I don't see a need of a consultant even after registering with Expat Forum. I strongly believe that many consultants are greedy, ethical(but not professional and reliable),commercial and rude(only after the contract). However, anyone with exceptional and complicated cases may approach a consultant. I'd still restrict a contract by limiting the deal to an initial consultation/advice for a reasonable fare say INR 2000. Coming to jobs, I'm not too sure but they can do a bit of work for you and not in all cases though. You may get that done yourself by actively following the net and hosts' adverts. TA - Visu


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

sudheer51 said:


> A consultancy guy said that he can arrange interviews through Skype after getting 190 PR. And so I cannot resign my current Indian job and go go to oz for searching ... Can I believe in him? He says that he is Mara agent (Axis / Opulentus, hyderabad). Can I believe his words? Is the scenario like that?


Hi..Can you share the details of the agent so that we can give it a try and see how it works out????


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Hi..Can you share the details of the agent so that we can give it a try and see how it works out????


They wont entertain you until you give them initial amount of 25k....and once you give them, they will stop responding your fonecalls..

Although for visa, I would suggest to contact mara agent...you can get the details from aus immi site...simply Google it...


----------



## sudheer51 (May 5, 2014)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Hi..Can you share the details of the agent so that we can give it a try and see how it works out????


Its Opulentus banjara hills Hyderabad branch.. I can't specify the persons name here, but for Australia process I think she is the one responsible for joining people .. You just try to call her and ask innocently about visa process, she will be immediately raising her voice... Pity those people..


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

aj34321 said:


> Guys... in your group I'm too here.. I cam here on 24th March and since then no positive feedback from any of the agents... Gods knows what these glitters are... how come a new person will get local experience... these aussies should should understand that local experience is not like boobs that you go any bar and get it... sorry for vulgarism but what to do... after so much of putting efforts and money on visa my result is zero.. i should be back on continuing on my life back to india and continue on my previous job and assume i spent this million rupee on some gamble...


Are you dev, qa, build engineer.

What is your domain?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Any updates ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

2013 said:


> Any updates ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi,
Which platform u r eg. Tester or Dev. ...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Which platform u r eg. Tester or Dev. ...


None.. system administrator

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

2013 said:


> None.. system administrator
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Ok...u r from different plat form..


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

sudheer51 said:


> Its Opulentus banjara hills Hyderabad branch.. I can't specify the persons name here, but for Australia process I think she is the one responsible for joining people .. You just try to call her and ask innocently about visa process, she will be immediately raising her voice... Pity those people..


I too have been cheated by them.. Opul .. Cheats they are


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

greeniearun said:


> I too have been cheated by them.. Opul .. Cheats they are


Guys. Have faith on forum this is better thn any agent, even agents are getting infiromation by visiting this forum...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## greeniearun (Sep 24, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Guys. Have faith on forum this is better thn any agent, even agents are getting infiromation by visiting this forum...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


You are right maq_qatar... I was foolish before... That's why I tell people here repeatedly not to go for any consultancies...


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

pbnaresh said:


> Hi, I will get Invite next week and probably move to australia in the next couple of months.
> 
> I would like to know how is the job market for .net (MVC, angularjs, knockoutjs, C#, sqlserver, TFS 2013 etc).
> 
> ...


Market here in oz cannot be predicted. you can see many jobs on seek.com but you won't get any calls even after applying and also recruiters won't entertain much if you call them. They will mostly reply that we have position with one of the client and they are supposed to get more details in next 1 or 2 weeks. 

I am here since last 5 months now and still searching job in IT. I can see lot of jobs advertisements but doesn't seem genuine. you can hardly find any job which is directly advertised by IT Companies. Mostly all of them are from recruitment agencies.

This is my last month for trying for the job. else i would be back to home country. 
Other Non-IT Jobs are also not easy to get.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

vishal.dobariya said:


> Market here in oz cannot be predicted. you can see many jobs on seek.com but you won't get any calls even after applying and also recruiters won't entertain much if you call them. They will mostly reply that we have position with one of the client and they are supposed to get more details in next 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> I am here since last 5 months now and still searching job in IT. I can see lot of jobs advertisements but doesn't seem genuine. you can hardly find any job which is directly advertised by IT Companies. Mostly all of them are from recruitment agencies.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vishal for telling us your experiences and opinions. 
What makes it tough to get Non IT jobs? Can you please throw some more light.
I am pinning my hopes on non IT jobs for survival. So your insights would really help me.
Btw, 2 days back I spoke to someone who presented a bright prospects of casual jobs. He even said that he could easily make around 4000 $ working during his student days (he worked more number of hours than he is supposes to) but then that was 2 years back story when he was completing his studies and his location was Perth.

Pray for you to get a job soon.


----------



## sudarshan1987 (Oct 7, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Thanks Vishal for telling us your experiences and opinions.
> What makes it tough to get Non IT jobs? Can you please throw some more light.
> I am pinning my hopes on non IT jobs for survival. So your insights would really help me.
> Btw, 2 days back I spoke to someone who presented a bright prospects of casual jobs. He even said that he could easily make around 4000 $ working during his student days (he worked more number of hours than he is supposes to) but then that was 2 years back story when he was completing his studies and his location was Perth.
> ...


One of my friend who is doing his professional year is working part-time and earning close to 4500$ per month in Adelaide !


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

vishal.dobariya said:


> I am here since last 5 months now and still searching job in IT. I can see lot of jobs advertisements but doesn't seem genuine. you can hardly find any job which is directly advertised by IT Companies. Mostly all of them are from recruitment agencies.
> 
> This is my last month for trying for the job. else i would be back to home country.
> Other Non-IT Jobs are also not easy to get.



What is your domain?


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

sudarshan1987 said:


> One of my friend who is doing his professional year is working part-time and earning close to 4500$ per month in Adelaide !


Now that's what gives a rosy picture, mate. Many thanks. Was a bit dejected when I heard about the difficulty in getting casual jobs.
Hope we can cut through the initial period thru non- IT jobs while steadily on the lookout for mainstream jobs.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

vishal.dobariya said:


> Market here in oz cannot be predicted. you can see many jobs on seek.com but you won't get any calls even after applying and also recruiters won't entertain much if you call them. They will mostly reply that we have position with one of the client and they are supposed to get more details in next 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> I am here since last 5 months now and still searching job in IT. I can see lot of jobs advertisements but doesn't seem genuine. you can hardly find any job which is directly advertised by IT Companies. Mostly all of them are from recruitment agencies.
> 
> ...


Hello Vishal,

Am a dumb guy who has started my VISA process now. I have no idea what Vishal is and his background!! All I know of him is a 189 holder who's exhausted of the rat race!! But before you make the decision of coming back, I would request you to answer certain questions yourself and for us. 

1. Does your profile matches with one you have on Linkedin? Fellow friends who r expats at Aus say that this is very much important!!

2. Do you have recommendations from any of your managers and colleagues? skill endorsements on linked in? 

3. Can you please specify the number of times you modified your profile? Did you highlight your selling points? Seek recommends about keeping 5 to 10 profiles and apply for each job highlighting the necessary skill and selling points.

4. Did you get into communities of any IT people offline or online? enrolled for some Open Source Communities to contribute? Am not sure about your skill-set but you should definitely have some areas to contribute? 

5. How much of contacts do you think you have built over the last 5 months? 

6. Once back in India, what would be the time-frame for you get into a Job considering the market here?

7. Did you approach the service companies like Wipro, TCS, HCL? I hear there's a large presence of HCL in Perth (I met a fellow expat during my IELTS here)

8. Cant you wait till July when the budgeting happens and there are new opportunities created? 

All said, Please consider all these over before arriving at decisions!! 

A little Information 
The Australian IT is a 40 billion dollar industry and about 23.9 billion revenue is generated from Victoria. About 5 percent constitute organisations with larger workforce and remaining 95 percent with less than 20 people. Vic is home to the most profitable Game studios. About 50 percent of the organisations are home grown with less influence from West. This means we have grounds to play!! We only have to look for right pitches.

I wish you all the best and pray to almighty to bless you with whatever you wish in Life!!


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

lvonline said:


> What makes it tough to get Non IT jobs? Can you please throw some more light.


I guess this is because for most casual Jobs, students are highly desired.
In suburbs it might be more difficult to procure such jobs as well.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

vishal.dobariya said:


> Market here in oz cannot be predicted. you can see many jobs on seek.com but you won't get any calls even after applying and also recruiters won't entertain much if you call them. They will mostly reply that we have position with one of the client and they are supposed to get more details in next 1 or 2 weeks.
> 
> I am here since last 5 months now and still searching job in IT. I can see lot of jobs advertisements but doesn't seem genuine. you can hardly find any job which is directly advertised by IT Companies. Mostly all of them are from recruitment agencies.
> 
> ...


What's your skill set ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ChristopherRoberts (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, I've read most of the posts.

Just one question if someone could - what are the most popular IT jobs = easiest to get a visa for?


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Desi_Dev said:


> Your reply is really informative....but i do agree with Vishal. In the last 6 months i applied for more than 700+ jobs from SEEK and unfortunately dint heard anything from anyone. Its really difficult to get calls unless you have Local Australian work Experience. Now Australian IT is more like Indian counterpart. Supply is more than demand.


Dear Desi_Dev,

Please quote your experience as per ACS and your stream.

I read in some other thread that we need to work on our CVs the moment we don't see any responses after applying for more than 40 jobs; My bro lives at VIC and keeps working on his CV every now n then when he's out on the JOB market. From his experience, he quoted the following

"Recruiters are really difficult to be understood and sometimes things go great during the intial screening with them; but very few reverts with furhter course!! Patience is something we would need then; Contacts and references mean everything here; Recruiters and Employers dont look at your service certificates" 

He clearly says if without a job on non-technical stream, one might have to wait for about 1-2 months for pieces to fall in place. Remember, this comes from a guy who's got more than 8 to 9 years of local experience and a PR at VIC. 

Few more points to add here:

1. Call letter is the first impression of your experience. So please let it reflect on the responsibilities for the position being applied. Describe how you think you'll fit the position being offered; avoid generic terms like team player and go for specifics if situation warrants the same.

2. List the different areas of exposure like Test Process automation, Service Management in summary (unlike banking, insurance, healthcare, retail). Being a competitive market, sell your areas of experience than your domains; so no matter if the domain is spatial solutions or retail or banking, you would be considered.

3. You know the ground rules; *local experience* - So recruiter is gonna screen your resume only when he's running out of options with local expertise candidates. So please put on a recruiter hat and read your cover letter and try to get a couple of points for which you should consider the candidate for. this will help you gain an insight on what's needed to be added.

4. Best bet is sharing your CVs with fellow expats who would wanna write down their resumes; this will also help you gain feedback from them. 

All the above is easier said than done. But we knew it the day we decided to treasure hunt. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Am attaching a link about the ICT related information in VIC. I took time to read this through and I saw so much information that I thought would be valuable for felllow expats.

IT Careers - Finding a Job in Melbourne & Victoria - Live in Victoria

In the above link, please click on the option Yes when asked for whether you like the government to contact you on migrating to VIC; then provide your email and download the PDF. It contains data until 2013.


Keep the hunt going; you will spot your hare tomorrow if not today.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Other than IT*

Hello there,

We see a lot of thread and mixed posts regarding IT jobs. I am planning to move to Sydney in Aug-2014. Currently looking for Marketing and Sales job in SW. Any inputs from someone who is in this field and what will be the pre-requisites?

I have tied up with a few start-ups in India whose product has very good fit in Oz market. :fingerscrossed: I will be concentrating on these products for 2-3 months before applying for jobs. Hopefully, this experience will help me in getting contacts and understanding of the situation.

Any inputs/advice/prior experience will be really helpful...!!!

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

varuni said:


> Hello there,
> 
> We see a lot of thread and mixed posts regarding IT jobs. I am planning to move to Sydney in Aug-2014. Currently looking for Marketing and Sales job in SW. Any inputs from someone who is in this field and what will be the pre-requisites?
> 
> ...


What stream are you into, originally? Is marketing a temporary job you are looking for? 
Btw, I too am leaving in August.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

lvonline said:


> What stream are you into, originally? Is marketing a temporary job you are looking for?
> Btw, I too am leaving in August.



Hello Ivonline

I have been doing Sales and Marketing as an additional responsibility and/or helping out start-ups as a passion. So in effect, I am making career shift into S & M and not as a temporary job.

I will be leaving from Bangalore. Date not finalised but will be between Aug-10 to 20.

Cheers,
Varuni


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

varuni said:


> Hello Ivonline
> 
> I have been doing Sales and Marketing as an additional responsibility and/or helping out start-ups as a passion. So in effect, I am making career shift into S & M and not as a temporary job.
> 
> ...


Hi varuni , 

Glad to know you , we are in same boat , I will be moving to Sydney in June end .

Regards 
Sowmya


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

lonestar56 said:


> Hi varuni ,
> 
> Glad to know you , we are in same boat , I will be moving to Sydney in June end .
> 
> ...



Hello Sowmya,

Same boat = Making a career shift to S & M?

Good luck with your move. 

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Friends ,
I am moving to Sydney in july first week and I have good experience in network/security administration .

Hope to find Jobs in my field ..

Anyone who is in network/security domain and trying for jobs /found job in Aus .Please share your experience .

Thanks,
Pras.


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

praskr said:


> Hi Friends , I am moving to Sydney in july first week and I have good experience in network/security administration . Hope to find Jobs in my field .. Anyone who is in network/security domain and trying for jobs /found job in Aus .Please share your experience . Thanks, Pras.


You can really experience about the job prospectus in your skill set only by yourself. Tuning yourself to the skill that has more demand in job sites is what super important when things are not going in your way. 

Instead of asking about others experience, spent your time fruitfully in searching jobs and look at the job responsibilities by yourself in job sites. Scale up based on the job requirements - do some certifications, improve technical skills, domain knowledge, be ready for the behavioural questions etc.


----------



## Expat 2014 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello All,

Is anyone from Application Support Manager background. 

How is the market for Application Support Managers or IT Support Managers ??

Please share your views. Tks.

Cheers,


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Have a query on ISTQB certification. will the certificate be issued on the same day? I am giving test in melbourne.


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

rakhee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have a query on ISTQB certification. will the certificate be issued on the same day? I am giving test in melbourne.


In India we get our certificate in one week time ... By post .. check istqb website for Melbourne .. can I know how much Is the fee in Melbourne and let me know how did u do your exam , I am planning the same in Sydney


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have a query on ISTQB certification. will the certificate be issued on the same day? I am giving test in melbourne.





lonestar56 said:


> In India we get our certificate in one week time ... By post .. check istqb website for Melbourne .. can I know how much Is the fee in Melbourne and let me know how did u do your exam , I am planning the same in Sydney


Hi both,
I took the certification in india online result I got immediately and for hard copy to reach home it took 25 days...but in australia I don't know the timing.....and I also want to know the fees at present...i took the exam fee around 5000 inr and passed with 98 present. ...


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi both,
> I took the certification in india online result I got immediately and for hard copy to reach home it took 25 days...but in australia I don't know the timing.....and I also want to know the fees at present...i took the exam fee around 5000 inr and passed with 98 present. ...


Thanks lonestar and krish,
I am taking the test tomorrow. Still bewildered with some sample papers!!! Registered with Saxons. (Found out from intetnet search).Fee is $330 for foundation level.


----------



## lonestar56 (Jun 8, 2012)

rakhee said:


> Thanks lonestar and krish,
> I am taking the test tomorrow. Still bewildered with some sample papers!!! Registered with Saxons. (Found out from intetnet search).Fee is $330 for foundation level.


Oh good luck, it's bit expensive in Australia .. I thought of giving it in India but don't have time ... Also 3-4 weeks it takes to get the hard copy... Krissh give us tips for getting the same score or above 90 ..


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

lonestar56 said:


> Oh good luck, it's bit expensive in Australia .. I thought of giving it in India but don't have time ... Also 3-4 weeks it takes to get the hard copy... Krissh give us tips for getting the same score or above 90 ..


Thanks.. yes it is a bit expensive here..donno if I have prepared well enough..  hoping for the best...


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi both,
> I took the certification in india online result I got immediately and for hard copy to reach home it took 25 days...but in australia I don't know the timing.....and I also want to know the fees at present...i took the exam fee around 5000 inr and passed with 98 present. ...


Can we expect any questions from the dumps?


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

lonestar56 said:


> Oh good luck, it's bit expensive in Australia .. I thought of giving it in India but don't have time ... Also 3-4 weeks it takes to get the hard copy... Krissh give us tips for getting the same score or above 90 ..





rakhee said:


> Can we expect any questions from the dumps?


Hi,
It's just scenario based questions and objective type...its all going to be in manual testing...so don't worry do well...and what is dumps...its a sample question paper.....


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> It's just scenario based questions and objective type...its all going to be in manual testing...so don't worry do well...and what is dumps...its a sample question paper.....


Thanks krish.. about dumps, Yes I meant sample question paper


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

rakhee said:


> Thanks krish.. about dumps, Yes I meant sample question paper


Dumps? Careful, that word has another not so pleasant connotation! LOL


----------



## Preet16 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have a total experience of 7.4 years in java development in India

Domains :- Financial -Investment Banking, Conventional and Islamic Banking,Mobile
Languages :- Java/J2EE, Hibernate, Spring, Struts ,Jsp, Servlet, JDBC, PL/SQL
additionally I have Sun Certified Programmer (scjp 1.5) certification

Yet to apply for ACS, wanted to understand the job prospective based on my profile above.
I understand there can be no set rule or reply, but based on experience of people already down under, how much time I'll have to search and struggle before I can expect find a suitable job as per my profile above and what starting salary can I expect?

Your views and suggestions on above will be really helpful, thanks a lot!!


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Thanks lonestar and krish,
> I am taking the test tomorrow. Still bewildered with some sample papers!!! Registered with Saxons. (Found out from intetnet search).Fee is $330 for foundation level.


Hi,
Are u planning to get the testing jobs or u r working...how many years of exp in testing....did any consultant ask you to take the exam...can you say about it...


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> Dumps? Careful, that word has another not so pleasant connotation! LOL


Thanks for pointing out.. didnt mean any vulgarity though..


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Are u planning to get the testing jobs or u r working...how many years of exp in testing....did any consultant ask you to take the exam...can you say about it...


Hi Krish,

Am trying to get back to work after a break. I have 5 yrs of tesing/qa experience.. no one asked me to take the certification. Just out of my interest..


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Seniors / people already in Australia,

I have few questions to be cleared before I fly to Australia. Probably, seniors or experienced people who are already settled could guide me.

1) What are the chances of getting an odd jobs ( there is reason for asking ) 10 yrs of IT got bored. Keeping my technical skills aside for few months, I would like to enjoy doing odd jobs or probably try culinary arts, which I have already substantial & enough knowledge to survive. Given an opportunity, I can easily prove my skills in cooking perhaps.
2)Being a PR holder, can we enroll into universities fo higher studies & is the education free of cost ?
3)Do we need to hold any insurance before we fly ?
4)Lastly, but very important, how about kids education ? being a permanent resident does the kids get an opportunity to study in australia for free of cost ?

If anyone can answer these above questions, would be greatly appreciated. I heard many things from many people, probably someone could clear my ambiguous situation.

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi hiya_hanan, 

1.) You will compete with students for hospitality and casual jobs. I don't think that most restaurants/bars/cafes would hire a chef without proper training.
2+4.) Public school is free but a private school will cost you an arm and a leg. As a student you will pay the domestic tuition fees, which are significantly lower than international student fees. At bachelor level you can easily expect to pay 9,000AUD per semester at university. 
3.) You can enrol in Medicare for health insurance as soon as you have a permanent address in Australia. It makes sense to get travel insurance for the initial move and consult local insurance providers about additional cover (if you want any).


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks espresso, for the details reply.

However, I can compete with the students for odd jobs as well & I proved in the past. I am confident about that, as I did the same while I was working in London few years back. While responding to you, few other questions also popped into my mind -

1) After receiving the grant from Case Officer, do we need to inform DIBP about our travel dates to Australia ?
2) You have mentioned about the public school & the education is free , so what about the standard of education ? while private schools are too expensive
3)How much money can one carry initially while entering into OZ ?
4) Finally, what all list of things to do before you leaving respective country (all other experienced people on this forum can also respond to this question as different people might have different experiences ) ?

Thanks for being there espresso for answering the questions.

T&R
hiya_hanan



espresso said:


> Hi hiya_hanan,
> 
> 1.) You will compete with students for hospitality and casual jobs. I don't think that most restaurants/bars/cafes would hire a chef without proper training.
> 2+4.) Public school is free but a private school will cost you an arm and a leg. As a student you will pay the domestic tuition fees, which are significantly lower than international student fees. At bachelor level you can easily expect to pay 9,000AUD per semester at university.
> 3.) You can enrol in Medicare for health insurance as soon as you have a permanent address in Australia. It makes sense to get travel insurance for the initial move and consult local insurance providers about additional cover (if you want any).


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello..
Can someone please confirm if *Prince 2 *certification is in demand in Oz ? Or else which one's are in demand these days ?


----------



## RDKalra (Aug 8, 2012)

ggupta002 said:


> Hello..
> Can someone please confirm if Prince 2 certification is in demand in Oz ? Or else which one's are in demand these days ?


I did come across Prince2 certification as a requirement in a few Business Change manager openings, which i was checking last week. I am also planning to complete this in July before flying to Australia.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Seniors., 
I m being Holding 10 years of exp in Sales & Marketing of Insurance Products in India. Pls suggest Job Opportunity in my Domain in Oz.
Pls also suggest weather recruiter also consider experience of Casual jobs & what is the avg earning per month for the casual jobs in Oz.


----------



## Abhinav.brly (Jun 21, 2014)

<snipped>


Thanks A Ton Straya !!
What's avg expense in perth for Indian family with 2+1 ratio.

Awaiting for the revert !!


----------



## Straya (Jun 29, 2014)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Thanks A Ton Straya !!
> What's avg expense in perth for Indian family with 2+1 ratio.
> 
> Awaiting for the revert !!


Sorry mate !!
Being a single guy can't comment on that.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Abhinav.brly said:


> Thanks A Ton Straya !!
> What's avg expense in perth for Indian family with 2+1 ratio.
> 
> Awaiting for the revert !!


4000 should be fine.


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> 4000 should be fine.


What about bachelor(single), any idea?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> 4000 should be fine.


AUD 4000 is an average expense for 2+1 in Perth ?
I and my wife live a generous life, in Darwin (which is probably the most expensive city in Australia), and in the last 5 months we weren't able to spend more than AUD 3k per month (other than once).


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> What about bachelor(single), any idea?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


2000k should be good....for 1k , you can live in shared appt...with all elec gas and other expenses. ...and for rest, food and other travelling...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> AUD 4000 is an average expense for 2+1 in Perth ?
> I and my wife live a generous life, in Darwin (which is probably the most expensive city in Australia), and in the last 5 months we weren't able to spend more than AUD 3k per month (other than once).


It actually dependa upon your life style and in which area someone is living...how close is that to train or bus station..

Yes, 3k is also good if you are living in some suburbs, and 5k is also not sufficient if living in city....so, ultimately that depends....
I said what I felt when I was living in parramatta in sydney


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

Is it just me or is there anyone else who has ever been annoyed by the stereotype reply from recruiters which goes like " You have been unsuccessful this time..."How to tackle the situation? Really worried what needs to be changed.. Please help!


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Rakhee, 
That's absolutely normal that ur getting those replies. Even I'm going through this phase 
In last one one I have learnt that...
1) market is very competitive here unlike India where we get hundreds of openings and calls. 
2) organisations here are very choosey abt domain experience
3) and lastly it's all abt ur profile, keep adding new skill to ur resume and make sure it's not lengthy and as per Australian resume format. 
All the best.


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

anhalim said:


> Hi Rakhee,
> That's absolutely normal that ur getting those replies. Even I'm going through this phase
> In last one one I have learnt that...
> 1) market is very competitive here unlike India where we get hundreds of openings and calls.
> ...


Hi Anhalim,

Thanks for your reply. I am not sure about the format to follow. Initially I made one wrt the templates available on the net. Then referred friends' resume and found that whoever got placed had really lengthy resume with project details included. Would be great if someone could share a sample test analyst resume template for reference. Goodluck!


----------



## Straya (Jun 29, 2014)

rakhee said:


> Hi Anhalim,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am not sure about the format to follow. Initially I made one wrt the templates available on the net. Then referred friends' resume and found that whoever got placed had really lengthy resume with project details included. Would be great if someone could share a sample test analyst resume template for reference. Goodluck!



If you Google Australian resume format there will be heaps of samples. You can go to a public library and dig into a journal , visit a company's web page and seek for resume help. 

Good Luck !!!


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

Straya said:


> If you Google Australian resume format there will be heaps of samples. You can go to a public library and dig into a journal , visit a company's web page and seek for resume help.
> 
> Good Luck !!!


Thanks Straya!


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

Any idea about microsoft dynamic navision erp

Anyone?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Any idea about microsoft dynamic navision erp
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


You should look for seek.com and other government job sites...


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> You should look for seek.com and other government job sites...


Thanks for your reply.

I have already tried sites, just looking for someone in same field who can provide some real feedback.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have already tried sites, just looking for someone in same field who can provide some real feedback.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Agreed. !! Info from real world is more relevant 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## huzefa85 (Jul 20, 2013)

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have already tried sites, just looking for someone in same field who can provide some real feedback.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Looking for info on nearly the same suite of products 
Microsoft Dynamics CRM Consultant / Developer. 
Any1 in Australia with experience in the same field ? How's the scope for the above in the market ?


----------



## Prashanthik (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

I had come to Sydney 2 months back and I am searching for a dotnet developer job since then.
I keep getting calls from the consultants but once my CV goes to the client , there is no response.

Is anyone in the same situation as mine?
Is there anyone who was able to find a dotnet job is a short span?
If so , please share your thoughts.

-Prashanthi


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Prashanthi,

What a coincidence, me too came to Sydney 2 months back, and application goes to clients and then no response. we are exactly on same page except I am on C++.
I thought this was the case only with C++ and I need to upgrade to .net, so I was studying .net, but even .net developer suffers the same 
My analysis on getting job so far is..
1) Most of the jobs here are replacements and hence companies asks for exact match and are reluctant to compromise on domain knowledge.
2) Companies here are very particular about domain knowledge. 90% c++ jobs are in either of "gaming", "Low Latency High frequency trading" or "embedded systems", if ur with c++ and u don't know either of it then u r busted.

Even .net guys are suffering same, I wonder what else to do now


-Hali




Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had come to Sydney 2 months back and I am searching for a dotnet developer job since then.
> I keep getting calls from the consultants but once my CV goes to the client , there is no response.
> ...


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,

We have finally started the process of application for 189 Subclass Visa. 

Would like to have real experiences and insight on the job market scenario in Australia for professionals in Procurement/Supply Chain fields. I have an experience of over 9 years in related fields. However,as my qualification and experience doesn't entail anything done from Australia, I know that I have to pass through a period of struggle initially.

In the above case, how easy/difficult it is for someone holding a PR visa to get a Casual job or Contractual Jobs (in related fields) or even in areas like Marketing ,where I also do have a little bit of experience? I have come to know from various forums that there are some 'start up programs' conducted by various authorities to make immigrants ''job ready''. Are they really helpful in getting some job to start with? Should I look for some certifications like that of CIPS (in Purchase & Supply Chain fields),which may increase the value of my credentials ?

Would look forward to some valuable advice in this respect.

Regards,
Sourav


----------



## ArunSaraswat (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi, wanted to get an idea as how is job market in Australia mainly in Power sector for Project Management & Execution at middle & senior levels. Does it makes viable to immigrate to Australia considering the power sector/ EPC projects, etc


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Seniors / people already in Australia,
> 
> I have few questions to be cleared before I fly to Australia. Probably, seniors or experienced people who are already settled could guide me.
> 
> ...



Here i get someone thinking alike  answers are in same order of your questions,
1. Getting odd jobs are fairly easy but low pay and specially difficult to grow if living with family. Saw your signature moving to Brisbane, well goldCoast is barely 1.5 hour drive down and there are tonnes of so call "odd jobs" in tourism related industry.

I personally am thinking to do something related to art/culture/media etc 

2. enroll into universities is easy for PRs but it comes with a cost depends on Uni/stream etc check respective Uni course and site.

3. Insurance is an individual choice, PR gets free medical once you register with them

4. Primary and secondary Education is free if kids are studying in Government schools, those r fairly good. One will spend say $200-500 a year for book / transport all about it.

there are private schools, where fees ranges from $2000 to 20,000 a year. One get good private school within 3000-5000.


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had come to Sydney 2 months back and I am searching for a dotnet developer job since then.
> I keep getting calls from the consultants but once my CV goes to the client , there is no response.
> ...





anhalim said:


> Hi Prashanthi,
> 
> What a coincidence, me too came to Sydney 2 months back, and application goes to clients and then no response. we are exactly on same page except I am on C++.
> I thought this was the case only with C++ and I need to upgrade to .net, so I was studying .net, but even .net developer suffers the same
> ...


Based on other info i have gathered so far and reading through other forums, 
My analysis says it takes 4 to 7 months to get a Techie or semi-techie job, specially when technology is main stream e.g. .NET, Java, C, Database related , including Project Managers etc

As a plan I have seen people, landing OZ take Odd jobs and continue finding main stream job they are interested in. 

Lastly, a PR with child can claim unemployment benefit if remain so for long.

Hope this info might be helpful.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Wow !!*



189 said:


> Here i get someone thinking alike  answers are in same order of your questions,
> 1. Getting odd jobs are fairly easy but low pay and specially difficult to grow if living with family. Saw your signature moving to Brisbane, well goldCoast is barely 1.5 hour drive down and there are tonnes of so call "odd jobs" in tourism related industry.
> 
> I personally am thinking to do something related to art/culture/media etc
> ...



Hey "mr 189"

I must say - great attitude towards LIFE - U have - my friend ....
Wish U good luck - for your new Chapter in LIFE  

I am sure - U are so much open-minded to ride thru the adventure/tough-times - which may come your way in OZ land....

Keep up the spirit !!


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*RE: Jobs in Sector outside of Mining & IT*



info4sourav said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have finally started the process of application for 189 Subclass Visa.
> 
> ...




Hi SOURAV
firstly - Congrats and ALL THE BEST ...

RE: your question 

YES - definitely there are Jobs in the area/field of your expertise too.
But; since the Job Market in OZ slows down very quickly and also unexpectedly - so; it would be wise to calculate a bare-minimum gestation period (between 3 months to 6 months) .... for anyone in your field to get that coveted JOB OFFER.

Pls note - I am not discouraging U here ; just wanted U to be a little more prepared when U decide to migrate.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3 (Jun 18, 2013)

smart Girl said:


> Why people wants come to Australia? Is it for better job, Money, living standard? Then don’t come here we don’t have jobs.
> 
> My personal worst experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


Personally, i will never blindly fall to this conclusion. Landing a job is relative and a lot of factors come into play when the recruiter has to select a handful of candidate resumes and put them on the employers table. In an English speaking country, it is expected that one must be able to communicate fluently. You should be able to gel with your colleagues and be presentable in a customer facing role. Technical or managerial skills are definitely the backbone but soft skills and the ability to express yourself in a manner that is easily understandable can never be ruled out while considering a candidate. 

In my view, this is just a rare case. So, please do not get scared of such instances. Have faith in yourself, confidence in your skills and do what you have to do to get you prepared for the interview. 

For example, 
-if ITIL, Cisco and Microsoft certifications are in demand in 80 % of your profile jobs on seek and you don't possess one, or 
-if your cv format is not as per the oz standards, or you haven't already researched and added/spoken to the consultants who post the jobs on seek before hand, or 
-you don't have a complete profile on LinkedIn with enough connections from your domain, or 
-you have not applied for a driver's license while you are idle doing nothing for months, or 
-haven't prepared technical, scenario/project based and general personality gauging questions, or 
-if you don't modify your resume every time you apply for a job, or 
-you dont highlight (Australian Permanent resident/ certifications/ available immediately/ ready to travel upto 50%) in your cover letter and resume etc... 

you my dear have no right to complain of the job market, or the people, or anyone in the recruitment chain because maybe you haven't made enough efforts. Its a competitive world and to you need to think of ways to have an edge over your competitors. There are wonderful people everywhere!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

189 said:


> Based on other info i have gathered so far and reading through other forums,
> My analysis says it takes 4 to 7 months to get a Techie or semi-techie job, specially when technology is main stream e.g. .NET, Java, C, Database related , including Project Managers etc
> 
> As a plan I have seen people, landing OZ take Odd jobs and continue finding main stream job they are interested in.
> ...


 No they cant. Unemployment benefit is not available for 2 years.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

I have done some survey and found out that if you are at offshore, there are very less chances of you grabbing a job, as most of the companies do ask for a face to face interview or they might see for your availability in Australia.

Also, people with some local experience have an additional advantage, as companies does look up for the local experience and gives them preference over others.

Could someone please share the details of consultants/recruitment websites via which we can look up for the relevant jobs and see the market trend ?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

What's the dress code to be followed for F2F interviews ? I'll be moving to Aus in a week or so and have heard that summers are on the way. A suit (formal pants + coat + shift + tie) is always required or formal shift + pant + tie will also work??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Suit and tie always, same for women minus the tie  

Suit jacket may not be worn in the workplace but first impressions count. So polish your shoes and dont wear odd socks!


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Suit and tie always, same for women minus the tie
> 
> Suit jacket may not be worn in the workplace but first impressions count. So polish your shoes and dont wear odd socks!


so jacket is not compulsory ? I mean.. its gonna be summer now, so is that really required ? I was planning for tie+a nice formal shirt+formal trousers+ polished shoes


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I work for a huge Aussie based MNC . I've worked in Aus for a year btn 2010-11, was on a 457 then. but then my company stopped the onsite to cut costs. I'm now applying for a 189. unfortunately i cant get a transfer, do you guys think I'll have some luck given that I worked for an Aussie business.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It is definetly required for an interview, shirt sleeves only is too informal and casual. 

Once you get the job most, unless attending meetings etc, wont need to wear one in the office day to day.


----------



## EEE_power (Jan 12, 2014)

ggupta002 said:


> I have done some survey and found out that if you are at offshore, there are very less chances of you grabbing a job, as most of the companies do ask for a face to face interview or they might see for your availability in Australia.
> 
> Also, people with some local experience have an additional advantage, as companies does look up for the local experience and gives them preference over others.
> 
> Could someone please share the details of consultants/recruitment websites via which we can look up for the relevant jobs and see the market trend ?


I have experience in supply chain and I work in SAP...I'm an electrical engineer...can you suggest any course which might help me to get a job over there?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> I work for a huge Aussie based MNC . I've worked in Aus for a year btn 2010-11, was on a 457 then. but then my company stopped the onsite to cut costs. I'm now applying for a 189. unfortunately i cant get a transfer, do you guys think I'll have some luck given that I worked for an Aussie business.


 You will definitely be looked upon more favourably when applying for jobs having Australian work experience. 

If your company cant transfer you but could you apply for jobs with them in Australia?


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Hi !*



rameshkd said:


> I work for a huge Aussie based MNC . I've worked in Aus for a year btn 2010-11, was on a 457 then. but then my company stopped the onsite to cut costs. I'm now applying for a 189. unfortunately i cant get a transfer, do you guys think I'll have some luck given that I worked for an Aussie business.



hi Ramesh,
Definitely ; U surely have a great chance buddy (with your local work experience) --- 
Just go through your entire 189 PR visa process fully; and then U are all set for making your LIFE here in OZ land.


----------



## nitin mudaliar (Aug 24, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> hi Ramesh,
> Definitely ; U surely have a great chance buddy (with your local work experience) ---
> Just go through your entire 189 PR visa process fully; and then U are all set for making your LIFE here in OZ land.


Guys, 

I have an experience in retail sales of asset products ie: loan against property/ Home loans/ SME loans. Total experience of 10 years. How is the job availability in my field? Ie: banking and NBFC. If not in financial lending services then how is the overall Sales job market for expats?

Can someone please help in highlighting the same?

Thanks


----------



## nitin mudaliar (Aug 24, 2014)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> hi Ramesh,
> Definitely ; U surely have a great chance buddy (with your local work experience) ---
> Just go through your entire 189 PR visa process fully; and then U are all set for making your LIFE here in OZ land.


Guys, 

One of my friend has an experience in retail sales of asset products ie: loan against property/ Home loans/ SME loans. Total experience of 10 years. How is the job availability in my field? Ie: banking and NBFC. If not in financial lending services then how is the overall Sales job market for expats?

Can someone please help in highlighting the same?

He is planning to apply for PR

Thanks


----------



## Nagesh (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am silent member for this thread but can anybody knows about clinical research industry or healthcare industry.

I am a doctor with 10+ years of experience in Clinical Research industry.

I applied through seek for one position and the recruiter mailed me for the availability but nothing happened after that.

I got email from seek email candidate and I can not reply back as this is [email protected] .

plz help . what can I do for this , I dont want to loose the job. I know you all are from IT background but plz help me as i dont know any body from healthcare background on this forum.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Go directly to the employers website and apply for jobs advertised in the way that they ask you to there. Dont apply for jobs through seek, its unprofessional and probably doesnt meet the minimum requirements they want in applications.


----------



## ggupta002 (Mar 30, 2013)

EEE_power said:


> I have experience in supply chain and I work in SAP...I'm an electrical engineer...can you suggest any course which might help me to get a job over there?


I am not sure about the courses, but what you can do is check SEEk for the relevant jobs and see their expectations. This way you will be able to match your skills and upgrade then, which will definitely help you get a good job.


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

*New Career*

Hi Guys,

Happy for every1 who nailed a job in Oz and all the best to those who are still searching. 

My question: I am a Software engineer, Business Analyst by profession in India, 5+ u\years of work ex. I have got the oz PR now and planning to move. However, I do not want to pursue a career in IT any longer as I have totally lost interest and looking for a career change in Oz. I am thinking of Plumbing. My question is, is it possible to do some course in plumbing and get a entry level job? I don't think anybody makes these kinds of career switch but I am really keen to do so. 
Any Thoughts on this??


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

Bhasker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy for every1 who nailed a job in Oz and all the best to those who are still searching.
> 
> ...


Trust me there are many who do such career switch. Many plan it ahead others who may do it after unsuccessful in finding relevant jobs.

I am looking for dramatic career switch too. Good wishes Bhaskar


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Oh Yeah !!*



Bhasker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy for every1 who nailed a job in Oz and all the best to those who are still searching.
> 
> ...




hi BHASKER
Welcome to the CLUB   

Just like the above Expat "189" --- mentioned ;
U are really not alone ; there are many PR holders who get to do this.....

And yes --- There is a tough pathway to - move on to a new/alternate career too -
whether U are from IT sector or not....


Anyways - welcome to the CLUB; and U stay calm and focused.
Wishing U good luck !!


----------



## deloholicw (Aug 1, 2014)

hi all...

what about banking, accountancy and maybe in NGOs (planning on a career change)?! how is the job market for that? 

thank you


----------



## ankita009jain (May 1, 2014)

*Job hunt!*

Hi Guys,

I am sailing in the same boat. I have over 5 years of experience in Market Research and currently employed with an multi national Bank in Delhi. I just recieved my Visa (189) and I have started applying for jobs since last 1 month but no success.. not evena a call or reply yet.

I am planning to re locate in Januray. What do you guys suggest? How should I go about it.. I want to go with a job in hand.. do you that can happen... my family is really worries about me leaving widout a job?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

189 said:


> Trust me there are many who do such career switch. Many plan it ahead others who may do it after unsuccessful in finding relevant jobs.
> 
> I am looking for dramatic career switch too. Good wishes Bhaskar


Good to know 189. I wish u my best


----------



## Bhasker (Sep 29, 2013)

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> hi BHASKER
> Welcome to the CLUB
> 
> Just like the above Expat "189" --- mentioned ;
> ...


It's comforting to know that there are others too who intend to break and go way beyond there comfort zones. 
Thank you for the wishes, wish you the same Fifa fan.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

hi all
i am looking for a job in ACT CAnberra in the insurance feild. Anyone has an idea about jobs there in insrance? and whats the average monthly salary like for a 15 plus years experienced general insurance (non-life) person? 

appreciate any advice/info. 

thx so much


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Check payscale to get a rough idea about the salary.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> Check payscale to get a rough idea about the salary.


thank you, i tried but my firefox starts crashing down halfway through the calculation.. will keep trying..


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Good Luck !*



Bhasker said:


> Good to know 189. I wish u my best


hey Bhasker,
Wishing you good luck !!


Dont fear - we all need some time and patience to make the CUT above the rest; WE shall soon achieve our goal.


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys.. I got my first interview, but got rejected .. the reason being I dont have the skills they are after!!! they said they will keep my resume for any future openings. Will they consider at all or is that a stereotypical reply?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Hey guys.. I got my first interview, but got rejected .. the reason being I dont have the skills they are after!!! they said they will keep my resume for any future openings. Will they consider at all or is that a stereotypical reply?


Same kind of reply...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar (Oct 21, 2013)

rakhee said:


> Hey guys.. I got my first interview, but got rejected .. the reason being I dont have the skills they are after!!! they said they will keep my resume for any future openings. Will they consider at all or is that a stereotypical reply?


Sad to here that rakhee.Seems general reply. Keep trying.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

maq_qatar said:


> Sad to here that rakhee.Seems general reply. Keep trying.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks definitely theres something out there for me..


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Same kind of reply...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Thanks!!


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here the problem is that companies require either skill specialised people or they want multi skilled person. 
For the specialised part, there are very few openings.
And for the second one, they want you to have multi domain knowledge. In my field I have seen recruiters asking for Windows + Cisco + Vm ware specialisation. Wonder how can a person be specialised in all, when none of them is related to each other. That too for 2-3 years experienced person.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

2013 said:


> Here the problem is that companies require either skill specialised people or they want multi skilled person.
> For the specialised part, there are very few openings.
> And for the second one, they want you to have multi domain knowledge. In my field I have seen recruiters asking for Windows + Cisco + Vm ware specialisation. Wonder how can a person be specialised in all, when none of them is related to each other. That too for 2-3 years experienced person.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I am looking for testing opportunities... and apply only for jobs where the jd matches my resume.. its a little demotivating to get rejected after interviews.. wonder how many more rejections to face until I find a job!!


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

rakhee said:


> I am looking for testing opportunities... and apply only for jobs where the jd matches my resume.. its a little demotivating to get rejected after interviews.. wonder how many more rejections to face until I find a job!!


Ping me offline.. I know a consultant who deals with testing jobs... I'm not from testing though, but had met this guy a month back.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

2013 said:


> Ping me offline.. I know a consultant who deals with testing jobs... I'm not from testing though, but had met this guy a month back.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Done!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Rakhee am from testing too. I have pinged you offline. Lets discuss our options. Atleast you're getting to the interview table. I haven't been called yet 

Thanks


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

rakhee said:


> I am looking for testing opportunities... and apply only for jobs where the jd matches my resume.. its a little demotivating to get rejected after interviews.. wonder how many more rejections to face until I find a job!!


I dont know how recruitment process works in India but from my experience in Europe. It is hard to get a job. 

First of all getting a call to an interview does not necessarily mean that you will get the job. They generally interview 5-6 guys (at least) for 1 position. I have experienced so many disappointments in europe that I am not taking it serious when I get rejected. Same applies to most of my friends. I know people who have great experience plus top industry certificates related in their field but still wont be able to secure a job.

I believe things are working the same way in Australia so I am prepared for it

Just let me share this 1 interview experience I had. I will also share the name of the company  because i hate them 

It is NCR so if you dont know what NCR is doing just google and you will find out that they are multi billion ATM machine manufacturer.

The interview went for 4-5 hours. I was interviewed by 5 people (or maybe 4 I cant remember). They told me that if i fail in any stage of the interview they wont proceed with the next guy. The interview with HR and technical guy and another technical guy went really well. There was also another guy just talked about what the job was about

So in the last interview (which project manager or something like that came) we had really nice conversation, nothing too technical but later that day I was told that I am not a good match for the team because I am really proactive, talkative and I should really search for a job in sales or marketing . They said they are looking for nerds who are more stable and just do their job. 

They simply said IT jobs are not for communicative people and I should stop searching for a career in this field....

I took that feedback really seriously and stopped searching for a job for few months. But after that i just realized they are just bunch of cock suckers and I should be glad that I am not working with them. 

Always think about the bright side, if they dont hire you this means you are really not a good fit for the team and you wouldnt want to work with people who you will hate for the rest of your employment.

Right now I am working for a industry leader in IT security, my current boss (which hired me) is such a nice guy and we get along really good but on the other hand my boss from client side (I am working from clients office) is totally the opposite 

I am not saying he is a bad person but he hired some new guys to the team but they are exactly like him (personality, the look etc...), If i would applied for the same job for an internal positions I am 100 % sure that I wont be hired...

So to cut the story short, dont give up


----------



## rakhee (May 22, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> I dont know how recruitment process works in India but from my experience in Europe. It is hard to get a job.
> 
> First of all getting a call to an interview does not necessarily mean that you will get the job. They generally interview 5-6 guys (at least) for 1 position. I have experienced so many disappointments in europe that I am not taking it serious when I get rejected. Same applies to most of my friends. I know people who have great experience plus top industry certificates related in their field but still wont be able to secure a job.
> 
> ...


Thanks hunter85.. that was so inspirational!!!


----------



## laksh (Oct 2, 2013)

I am looking for job in Melbourne since January and couldnot find anything yet. I am looking forward to feb so I can start applying and get something. I am veryyyyy frustrated and loosing hope  Its veryyy depressing.    I dont know what to do except looking at seek.com.au and talking to some friends to find a position in their company. Anyone has any suggestion. Any help ?


----------



## laksh (Oct 2, 2013)

2013 said:


> Ping me offline.. I know a consultant who deals with testing jobs... I'm not from testing though, but had met this guy a month back.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi, 
I read that you know a consultant who can help is finding testing job. Can you please help me? I am 7+ years exp in Manual and automation testing but not able to find any job in Melbourne. Can you plz help?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

laksh said:


> I am looking for job in Melbourne since January and couldnot find anything yet. I am looking forward to feb so I can start applying and get something. I am veryyyyy frustrated and loosing hope  Its veryyy depressing.    I dont know what to do except looking at seek.com.au and talking to some friends to find a position in their company. Anyone has any suggestion. Any help ?


how you survived a year in melbourne without a job? you doing some casual job?


----------



## saikripa (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi folks,
I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
What should be my next steps?
As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
what should be the areas that I can look into?
What about New Zealand and what is the scope of getting employer sponsorship?

I have not yet applied for EOI because I'm confused about the visa type. Shall I file an EOi and then look for a job?
Please help me!
Software testers - please in particular!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

For what visa would you file an expression of interest? If the occupation is not available its not available!


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
> What should be my next steps?
> As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
> ...


Wait till January and hope that Victoria open its ICT occupation for Software Tester, 
Hopefully you must have got 7 in each for ielts

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## saikripa (Nov 19, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Wait till January and hope that Victoria open its ICT occupation for Software Tester,
> Hopefully you must have got 7 in each for ielts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the replies.

I have not yet filed EOI. there is no fees for EOI, right? But there is an expiry of 36 months, is it right?
I will wait till January. shall I file EOI till then?


----------



## saikripa (Nov 19, 2013)

_shel said:


> For what visa would you file an expression of interest? If the occupation is not available its not available!


I have not yet submitted EOI, this is where I am confused.
Yeah I'l wait to see if there is opening in Victoria for 190 state sponsorship. else will get my ACS re-assessed for Software engineer


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
> What should be my next steps?
> As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
> ...


Chances of getting Employer sponsorship (186 visa) is almost NIL unless you know some employer who is impressed with your skills. New Zealand is a small country with small population.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

2013 said:


> Here the problem is that companies require either skill specialised people or they want multi skilled person.
> For the specialised part, there are very few openings.
> And for the second one, they want you to have multi domain knowledge. In my field I have seen recruiters asking for Windows + Cisco + Vm ware specialisation. Wonder how can a person be specialised in all, when none of them is related to each other. That too for 2-3 years experienced person.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Unfortunately that is true :noidea:
Here a System Analyst means he should be perfect in Windows, Unix, Networking, DB and excellent if he/she can have some programming knowledge as well.


----------



## div1220 (Jul 9, 2014)

hey anyone can give a rough idea about the job market for android, i am having 7+ year of exp in android (mostly) and java?


----------



## fakhan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am moving to Canberra in 15 days time. I have ACT state sponsorship in Environmental Manager discipline.

Can anyone advice me job opportunities in Canberra or have some contacts where I can approach and discuss my background for a suitable role?

Appreciate a response from anyone of you, please.

Thanks and regards.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## 189 (Jul 1, 2014)

*PR Renewal Criteria*

For an Australian PR holder with few dependents as part of renewal criteria,

Q: 
Does all the members including principal applicant as well as dependents listed in the application required to stay for at least 2 years from last 5 years to qualify for renewal?
OR 
Only principal applicant stays for 2 years is enough to renew PR for all the members including dependent listed in application?

ps: Not exactly related question to this thread but answer would be helpful.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

fakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Canberra in 15 days time. I have ACT state sponsorship in Environmental Manager discipline.
> 
> ...


canberra is not good choice for new starter, most of the roles if not all requires citizenship, keep looking seek.com.au for jobs and spend time on linked in as well

good luck.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

uniroles said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an Australian. I can understand your problem in job finding. Now online media playing a great role in job finding. There are lots of online job board websites which directly arrange the employer and employee meet without any agent. Its a fastest way of finding jobs.
> 
> ...


could you please post the urls of those sites?


----------

